# 2009 Boston Red Sox



## soxmuscle (Apr 5, 2009)

Projected Roster:

*Boston*

CF Jacoby Ellsbury
2B Dustin Pedroia
DH David Ortiz
1B Kevin Youkilis
RF J.D. Drew
LF Jason Bay
3B Mike Lowell
SS Jed Lowrie
C Jason Varitek

Bench: Rocco Baldelli, Chris Carter, Nick Green, George Kottaras

Josh Beckett
Jon Lester
Daisuke Matsuzaka
Tim Wakefield
Brad Penny

Jonathan Papelbon
Justin Masterson
Hideki Okajima
Takashi Saito
Manny Delcarmen
Javier Lopez
Ramon Ramirez

Julio Lugo takes over for Green when he gets back from his injury.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 5, 2009)

Jed Lowrie hit a grand slam off Oliver Perez in Boston's 9-3 win over the Mets on Saturday.
Lowrie ends the spring as Boston's best hitter, finishing at .343/.400/.657 with three homers and 16 RBI. Hopefully, that would have been enough to earn him a starting job regardless of what happened with Julio Lugo. If he keeps producing, he deserves to play over Lugo once the veteran makes it back in mid-April.

***

Min0, take notes.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 5, 2009)

That was against Oliver Perez, an average pitcher.

He has good games but then he has his games where he can't get anyone out.

Not discrediting Lowrie but Perez may be sent to the minors soon if he keeps this up.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm just busting your balls...


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 6, 2009)

Opening Day postponed to 4:05 tomorrow.

Eff the rain and eff Paul O'Neil.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 6, 2009)

The one and only good thing about a shitty dome.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 6, 2009)

And I'm working from home today so I could watch it


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 6, 2009)

Trade you your rain for my snow


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 6, 2009)

All is not lost, I believe the Yankee game will go on today if it stops raining.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 6, 2009)

The first week or two of baseball should ALWAYS open up in the south/west and dome stadiums. April is known for rain so these schedule makers are morons.

The sox should have opened up at the Trop in Tampa and then we'd actually have a game to watch. Now i have to wait another 24 hours.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 6, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> All is not lost, I believe the Yankee game will go on today if it stops raining.



I am actually looking forward to watching it.  That's one good thing about the Yankees reloading...it gives me something to watch when the Red Sox are not on.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 6, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> I am actually looking forward to watching it.  That's one good thing about the Yankees reloading...it gives me something to watch when the Red Sox are not on.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 6, 2009)

min0 lee said:


>



Hey, I didn't say I cheer for them.  Quite the opposite, in fact.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 6, 2009)

CC looks like a gamble long term.....if he lets his weight get out of control I see big problems.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 6, 2009)

Grrr.... I'm so pissed right now.  I would have actually gone to work today and taken tomorrow out if I'd known


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 6, 2009)

shiznit2169 said:


> The first week or two of baseball should ALWAYS open up in the south/west and dome stadiums. April is known for rain so these schedule makers are morons.
> 
> The sox should have opened up at the Trop in Tampa and then we'd actually have a game to watch. Now i have to wait another 24 hours.



It's been raining here all day long, TV has to much power...this is their idea.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 6, 2009)

shiznit2169 said:


> The first week or two of baseball should ALWAYS open up in the south/west and dome stadiums. April is known for rain so these schedule makers are morons.
> 
> *The sox should have opened up at the Trop in Tampa and then we'd actually have a game to watch. Now i have to wait another 24 hours.*



It makes no sense to me either.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 6, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> It makes no sense to me either.



This is the Red Sox you are talking about.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 6, 2009)

The schedule makers as a whole.  Every year, the way it's done seems silly.

I'm watching the Reds/Mets game right now and it looks like a mid-December Bengals/Jets game with what the fans are wearing.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 6, 2009)

> • A reminder that Opening Day doesn't always come with warm weather. The season opener between the White Sox and Royals was postponed Sunday because the forecast in *Chicago called for snow Monday.* Mark Buehrle will have to wait another day before taking the mound for the White Sox.



Isn't the weather better in KC?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 13, 2009)

2-4, soxmuscle.  WTF?


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 13, 2009)

Doesn't mean anything, it's still early.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 13, 2009)

zactly... Jays are 5-2 and will be lucky to finish above 500


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 14, 2009)

2-5 and Jon Lester has gotten lit up twice.

WTF.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 14, 2009)

I have both Jon Lester and Chien Ming Wang on my fantasy team.  Yesterday was not a good day.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 14, 2009)

The Rays look tough..


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 14, 2009)

Boy, what a good time to be without a lap top.

There's some definite drama that we're missing out on here with me on the DL, Min0


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 14, 2009)

Oh yeah.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 14, 2009)

I will say though...

I'm not terribly concerned with the way the seasons started.  Obviously, I'd prefer them to be 8-0, pitching lights out and scoring runs at will, but that isn't in the deck of cards.

Still 154 more games left - win one in Oakland, get back on the right track and sweep Baltimore at home and their right back at five hundred.

Finally, the Beckett suspension from today is a complete fucking joke.  Joe West, the umpire who called the game, said this:

“He took too long delivering the ball,” said crew chief Joe West. “Abreu called time, which is normal. Then Beckett, in the middle of throwing the ball, threw the ball. They should throw the ball, rather than risk an injury.

“Did he throw it up and in? Yeah. *Do we believe he threw it at Abreu? No.* Would we have warned him had both benches not emptied? Probably not, but because both benches emptied, we did issue a warning,” explained West.

...And then Yankee fan, Bob Watson who somehow still has his cock so deep inside Bud Selig despite showing ridiculous bias on numerous occasions goes against the opinions of the umpires who called the game and doled out a suspension only to Beckett and the Red Sox.

Beckett has had one lackluster inning in his two starts this year, but making him angry and hungry really doesn't bother me.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 14, 2009)

And last but not least, Derek Jeter has been absolutely pitiful thus far which is just icing on the cake.

.207   .258   .310   .568
This line just cracks me up - you'd think he'd be leading off for the Red Sox with those kind of disgusting numbers.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 14, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Finally, the Beckett suspension from today is a complete fucking joke.  Joe West, the umpire who called the game, said this:
> 
> ???He took too long delivering the ball,??? said crew chief Joe West. ???Abreu called time, which is normal. Then Beckett, in the middle of throwing the ball, threw the ball. They should throw the ball, rather than risk an injury.
> 
> ???Did he throw it up and in? Yeah. *Do we believe he threw it at Abreu? No.* Would we have warned him had both benches not emptied? Probably not, but because both benches emptied, we did issue a warning,??? explained West.


It was definitly intentional.


soxmuscle said:


> And last but not least, Derek Jeter has been absolutely pitiful thus far which is just icing on the cake.
> 
> .207   .258   .310   .568
> This line just cracks me up - you'd think he'd be leading off for the Red Sox with those kind of disgusting numbers.



The Red Sox W-L record cracks me up even more.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 14, 2009)

So you think he was trying to hit Abreu in the head?  Haha.

You're not allowed to make fun of the record, Iain sure.  Not when the Yanks are only a game up on the Sox right now...


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 14, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> So you think he was trying to hit Abreu in the head?  Haha.
> 
> You're not allowed to make fun of the record, Iain sure.  Not when the Yanks are only a game up on the Sox right now...



I didn't see the throw, do you have a link.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 14, 2009)

YouTube Video











He was in the middle of the wind up when the umpire stood up and while Abreu may have muttered it, he didn't leave the batters box nor did he put up his hand to signal time.

I'm fine with the fines, but if I'm in charge, (even Yankees) I would have a hard time suspending anybody unless the situation got completely out of hand like the Pistons/Pacers game a while back.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 14, 2009)

Why throw at his head?


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 14, 2009)

Ha


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 14, 2009)

5 games is harsh, but to think that he gave him so much time because he is a Yankee is a bit loony.
He may have more of an allegiance to the Astros than the Yankees.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 14, 2009)

Throw at a jerk, he's now gone but he was a good guy while he was here and in Phillie. 
Beckett is an ass.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 14, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> 5 games is harsh, but to think that he gave him so much time because he is a Yankee is a bit loony.
> He may have more of an allegiance to the Astros than the Yankees.



Loony?  My foot.

*2003: Red Sox-Yankees ALCS*
On 10/12/03, tempers flared after the longtime rivals exchange beanballs in the 4th inning of ALCS Game 3 at Fenway Park. Pedro Martinez hit Karim Garcia in the shoulder with a pitch in the top of the inning. In the bottom half, Manny Ramirez took umbrage at a high fastball from Roger Clemens, barking at him and taking several steps toward the mound with bat in hand. As the benches cleared, Yankees bench coach Don Zimmer headed straight for Martinez, who was in front of Boston's dugout, and attacked him. Pedro sidestepped Zimmer, who lost his balance and toppled over, though replays suggested Martinez had pushed him down. Watson fined Martinez ($50,000), Ramirez ($25,000), Garcia ($10,000) and Zimmer ($5,000), but exonerated Clemens. Zimmer fought back tears while issuing an apology through the media prior to Game 4: 
_"I'm embarrassed at what happened. I'm embarrassed for the Yankees‚ the Red Sox‚ the fans‚ the umpires and my family."_   Watson took no action against Garcia or Yankees reliever Jeff Nelson for what Boston police described as an "unprovoked attack" on a Sox grounds crew member who was stationed in the bullpen. Yankees president Randy Levine demanded an apology from the Red Sox for a lack of security in the outfield seats, prompting derision from Red Sox CEO Larry Lucchino: 
_"I think that once again, perhaps an incomplete knowledge of the facts, if I can put it diplomatically, might be at the root of Mr. Levine's comments," Lucchino said. "But we'll leave it to Major League Baseball to address the inflammatory comments."_ *

2004: A-Rod vs Tek*
On 7/24/04, benches cleared at Fenway after Bronson Arroyo hit Alex Rodriguez in the left arm with an inside pitch. Rodriguez barked at Arroyo while slowly making his way to first base, then veered left off the baseline and toward the mound. When Jason Varitek stepped between them the third baseman redirected his anger toward Boston's catcher. The pair converged, with Rodriguez lunging his arms toward Varitek's head while the Sox' captain shoved his mitt into the face of his adversary. In the ensuiwng melee, Yankees pitcher Tanyon Sturtze pulled Gabe Kapler from the scrum in a choke hold, prompting Trot Nixon and David Ortiz to rush to Kapler's defense and restrain Sturtze. Umpires ejected Varitek, Kapler, Rodriguez, and New York's Kenny Lofton. 
Watson doled out penalties to Varitek (4 games/$2,000), Kapler (3 games/$1,000), Nixon (3 games/$1,000), Curt Schilling ($500) and Ortiz ($500). Yankees penalized included Rodriguez (4 games/$2,000), Sturtze (3 games/$1,000) and Lofton ($500). 

*2007: The Francona Rule*
Late in the season, at Watson's direction, MLB mandated that managers could no longer wear a team pullover instead of a uniform jersey top or jacket. The controversy stemmed from an August 29, 2007 incident in which an MLB representative was sent into the Red Sox dugout in the middle of a game at Yankee Stadium to verify that Red Sox manager Terry Francona was wearing the proper attire. Francona had donned the loose-fitting fleece pullovers instead of more constrictive clothing due to circulatory issues. The intrusion came in the bottom of the second inning with the Yankees batting and Derek Jeter on second base. Francona's spoke to reporters after the game: _"Unless that [expletive] RSA can keep Jeter close, he needs to stay out of the dugout," Francona said. "That was about as embarrassed as I've been in a long time for baseball."_​Later, Watson himself entered the dugout to address the matter with Francona: _"Get out of the dugout during the game," Francona firmly told Watson, who left._​

 


The loose-fitting pullover worn by Terry Francona is officially licensed MLB apparel, but is considered a "nightshirt" (and illegal attire for managers and coaches) by MLB Vice President Bob Watson.


 During the postgame press conference, Francona expanded on his answers: 
_"I've never seen anything like that before in my life," he said. "Middle of the game you've got the fashion police. This is incredible. He made me show him [the jersey]. I was sort of in a hurry because I thought Jeter was going to steal third. I was trying to do my job._ _"I didn't ask to appeal. I think the cursing I did to the guy going up the tunnel was probably appeal enough."_               The next day, an MLB public relations staffer attempted to minimize the issue: 
_"We just wanted to enforce what is stipulated in the uniform regulations that apply to players, managers, and coaches," MLB spokesman Mike Teevan wrote in an e-mail. "The regulations state that the jersey has to be worn at all times during a game. We try to enforce the rule across the board, so the issue has not been limited to Terry, although we have discussed it with him before._ _"The timing was an issue, and it's something we will avoid going forward."_               While Watson did not comment on the matter, his superior at MLB voiced his understanding of Francona's objections: 
_"Terry got upset, and he was within his rights to be upset," MLB executive vice president Jimmie Lee Solomon told ESPN.com. "He's in the middle of a game and he has a lot of things on his mind, and the agent should have shown a little better judgment by waiting until there was no action. The timing was unfortunate. And it will not happen again."_               Three months passed before Watson issued MLB's edict in choice terms: 
_"There's going to be, for lack of a better term, a Francona Rule,” Watson said. “You can only wear your uniform top or jacket. You can't wear your nightshirt, or whatever it is. You can wear it before games, or after games, but not during games. You have to have your uniform top at all times."_               Other incidents involving Watson and the Red Sox: 
 Suspended Trot Nixon (4 games/$2,000) and Frank Castillo (4 games/$1,500) for their roles in a 5/5/02 incident against the Devil Rays. Nixon was accused of intentionally flinging his bat toward pitcher Ryan Rupe, who had hit Nomar Garciaparra and Shea Hillenbrand with pitches earlier in the 1st inning. Castillo was cited for intentionally hitting Randy Winn with a pitch in the top of the 4th. Before issuing his edict, Watson consulted with Devil Rays manager Hal McRae but not Grady Little.

 Suspended Frank Castillo (5 games) for making physical contact with third base umpire Bill Welke, who had called a balk just before Castillo yielded a run-scoring double against the Padres in San Diego on 6/19/02. Castillo then yelled "That's your [expletive] run" at Welke, prompting the umpire to eject him. Castillo charged the umpire and then inadvertently stepped on his foot. The penalty doled out by Watson contrasts starkly with the handling of Alex Rodriguez (then with the Rangers), who was ejected after inadvertently contacting an umpire the previous month but faced no suspension.

 Fined Frank Castillo ($750) for a 7/18/02 incident against the Devil Rays in Tampa Bay. It began when Tampa Bay's Tanyon Sturtze hit Manny Ramirez, who'd homered and doubled the day before, in the back with a first-inning pitch. Castillo retaliated by plunking Brent Abernathy in the shoulder with one out in the third, prompting warnings to both benches. With two outs in the 9th, Esteban Yan uncorked a fastball into Ramirez's shoulder, hitting him just under his chin. Sox players jumped to the top step of the dugout, with several shouting at Yan and his Tampa Bay teammates. Umpire Tim Welke then ejected Yan and Devil Rays manager Hal McRae. Watson also fined Sturtze $750, but imposed no penalty whatsoever on Yan. Upon receiving word that Yan had been spared the rod, Castillo unleashed his venom on Watson:
_"This time it's [expletive] ridiculous," Castillo said. "The [expletive] guy who is doing this, he must have it in for me or something because it's a [expletive] joke. That's outrageous. The [expletive] guy is a [expletive] idiot."_
 Fined Pedro Martinez ($1,000) for hitting Tampa Bay's Ben Grieve in the back with a pitch on 7/25/02 at Fenway Park. Pedro alleged he was fined for refusing Watson's request to publicly state that the pitch was accidental:
_"Bob Watson wanted me to say I didn't do it on purpose," Martinez said. "He wanted me to lie to you guys. He wanted to make me look like a fool, and I'm not. Imagine Bob Watson doing the same thing I did and then saying, 'Oh, no, the ball slipped out of my hands.'"_ _"I'm the most watched guy by the umpires. It's not the other team. Nobody complains, just the umpires and the league. I don't know who in the league is watching me so closely. They don't like my pants and they don't like my jersey."_
 Suspended Derek Lowe (5 games), Jason Varitek (4 games), Rey Sanchez (3 games) and pitching coach Tony Cloninger (2 games) while fining Shea Hillenbrand, Carlos Baerga, Doug Mirabelli, and Ugueth Urbina $500 apiece for their actions in a 7/27/02 brawl with the Orioles at Fenway Park. Manager Grady Little was fined $1,000 for telling reporters after the game that his team would continue to retaliate vigorously in beanball wars. Watson also suspends Baltimore's Willis Roberts (7 games) and Mevin Mora (4 games) while issuing $500 fines to Gary Matthews Jr. and fellow Orioles David Segui, Jeff Conine and Rodrigo Lopez. The fracas began after Lowe plunked Matthews on the hip in the 4th inning as retribution for Oriole starter Scott Erickson hitting Manny Ramirez on the shoulder with a pitch the previous inning. The benches cleared after Lowe made a derogatory comment to Matthews, prompting Matthews to charge the mound from first base. Umpires ejected Matthews, Cloninger, and Roberts. Sox pitcher Willie Banks suffered a minor right thumb injury while restraining Erickson, and Baltimore's Brook Fordyce sustained a bloody nose while scuffling with Cloninger. Erickson was not disciplined in any way for itting Ramirez or for his role in the melee.

 Ordered Mike Timlin in April 2003 to cease and desist from wearing a camouflage T-shirt beneath his uniform, a gesture Timlin said was a show of support for the US armed forces in Iraq. Timlin said he would ignore Watson's edict:
_"Bob Watson told me I couldn't wear camouflage out there," he said. "But it will always be on me when I'm pitching. You guys might not be able to see it, but it'll be there._ _"You get used to a shirt and guys have superstitions, but this is a little bit of a support for the American troops over there. They're doing way more in the world than I am when I'm playing baseball. Really, what we're doing is insignificant to what they're doing right now."_
 Suspended Grady Little (1 game) and fined him an undisclosed amount for a 6/27/03 incident. Little was ejected during Boston's 25-8 blowout of the Marlins after Hector Almonte threw behind Florida's Andy Fox in the 9th inning. Umpires had already issued warnings to both dugouts after Florida's Blaine Neal hit David Ortiz with a pitch in the 9th. Served without appeal.

 Suspended David Ortiz (5 games/$250) following a 7/16/04 incident against the Angels at Fenway Park. In the course of arguing a call, Ortiz pushed Terry Francona into home plate umpire Matt Hollowell and was ejected. He then threw bats from the dugout onto the field, narrowly missing two other umpires. More here.

 Took no action against the Yankees' Gary Sheffield following a 4/14/05 incident at Fenway Park involving two Fenway Park fans who interfered with his attempt to field a ball hit down the right field line.

 Suspended Red Sox coach Ron Jackson and fined him an undisclosed amount for "excessive arguing" for leaving the dugout during an umpiring dispute on 4/14/05 at Fenway Park. Also fined Terry Francona for criticizing plate umpire Greg Gibson at his postgame press conference. Jackson did not appeal because there is no such process for coaches.

 Suspended and/or fined Bronson Arroyo (6 games), Trot Nixon (2 games/$3,000), Terry Francona (3 games/$3,000) and David Ortiz ($500) in the wake of a 4/24/05 bench-clearing brawl with the Devil Rays at Tropicana Field. Four members of the Devil Rays were also fined and suspended; manager Lou Piniella had his fine reduced from $3,000 to $2,500 after speaking with MLB Director of Administration John McHale. Francona later questioned the fairness of the penalties meted out, while Nixon later questioned why MLB delayed for several weeks enforcement of the penalties assessed to Tampa Bay pitcher Dewon Brazelton.

 Took no action against Terry Francona after he was ejected along with Cardinals manager Tony Larussa after a string of hit batsmen on both sides during a 6/7/05 game in St. Louis.

 Suspended David Wells 6 games and fined him $2,500 for his actions in a 7/2/05 game at Fenway Park in which he waved his glove in disgust at plate umpire Larry Poncino, then turned his back to him and uttered profanity as Poncino returned to the plate, only to have second base umpire Chris Guccione toss him from the game. [Upheld on appeal].

 Suspended Julian Tavarez 10 regular season days (not games) for his role in a 3/27/06 preseason brawl. It began when Tampa Bay's Joey Gathright was tagged out by Tavarez after being caught in a rundown between third base and home place, and escalated to Tavarez striking Gathright with his fists (photo sequence here. Served without appeal.

 Met with Terry Francona on 3/31/06 to address an incident on 3/26/06 in which Josh Beckett had a verbal altercation with Ryan Howard of the Phillies during an exhibition game after the pitcher accused the slugger of showboating with a slow trot around the bases after homering. No suspensions or fines were issued.

 Met with David Ortiz in Philadelphia on 3/31/06 to discuss concerns over inconsistent calling of balls and strikes by home plate umpires.

 Suspended Yankees pitcher Joba Chamberlain two games and fined him $1,000 for "inappropriate actions" that involved throwing a pitch over the head of Kevin Youkilis at Yankee Stadium on 8/30/07. Served without appeal.

 Suspended Coco Crisp 7 games for charging the mound after being hit by a pitch thrown by Tampa Bay's James Shields on 6/5/08. Reduced to 5 games on appeal. Also suspended were Jon Lester (5 games) and Sean Casey (3 games); neither appealed.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 14, 2009)

^ Thanks for making me read that in full, Min0.  

Some of the stuff that has been done in the past is pretty remarkable.

It's one thing to make an MVP prediction about a guy who's had seven straight MVP caliber seasons and then hurts his wrist last year and is finally healthy heading into this season, it's another thing to be blatantly wrong with your facts.

I love you, but your Yankee jerking off and Red Sox hatred is far _worse_ than the opposite of mine.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 14, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Throw at a jerk, he's now gone but he was a good guy while he was here and in Phillie.
> Beckett is an ass.



I've always liked Abreu as a player.

Don't know much about him personally, but he always seems to have a smile on his face.

Calling Beckett an ass over that?  Yikes.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 14, 2009)

Your on crack if you think he didn't deserve a suspension.

Was it for throwing the ball at abreu....no

It was for instigating the whole thing.  Yipping and walking off the mound towards the batter.

And it needed to be a 6 game suspension so he would miss at least 1 start.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 14, 2009)

The MLB statement:

Boston pitcher Josh Beckett has been suspended for six games and fined by Major League Baseball, *which determined he intentionally threw a pitch near the head of the Los Angeles Angels' Bobby Abreu last week.*


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 14, 2009)

I don't care what MLB is stating.... he deserved the suspension.

Just shut his mouth and pitch.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 14, 2009)

Watch the video.

Abreu says something, throws his arms up in the air and is about to charge after him when the umpire gets in his way.

Beckett walks over, the LA bench is ready to pounce (most notably Torii Hunter).

Beckett stops walking towards him and stands a good five feet away from him and the benches clear.

This should have been a non-issue and would have been if Bob Watson wasn't the one in charge.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 14, 2009)

Video was taken down by MLB 

I saw no motion from Abreu.... I saw the umpire react like they would anytime a batter was thrown at by getting in between a batter and pitcher.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 14, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> I don't care what MLB is stating.... he deserved the suspension.
> 
> Just shut his mouth and pitch.



Same should be said for Abreu.

Shut up and hit.

Or if you're going to call time, actually step out of the box and/or throw up your hand to warn the pitcher.  

That, or expect when he stops halfway through his motion for the ball to be thrown wildly.

He did neither of these things.  Instead, he flailed his arms, shouted at Beckett and tried to approach the mound before the umpire behind home plate got in his way.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 14, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Video was taken down by MLB
> 
> I saw no motion from Abreu.... I saw the umpire react like they would anytime a batter was thrown at by getting in between a batter and pitcher.



It's all over MLB dot com and Redsox dot com.

The umpire did his job, absolutely.  That said, Abreu flailed his arms as he shouted something at Beckett and tried to advance towards the mound.

For the record, I don't think Abreu or anybody on the Angels should have been suspended.

I just happen to think Beckett got screwed here and the evidence from past incidents proves that.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 14, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> ^ Thanks for making me read that in full, Min0.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 14, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Same should be said for Abreu.
> 
> Shut up and hit.
> 
> ...



Your kidding right? Only person he asks is the umpire.
Sheezh, he I was pitching and he asked me for timeout I would bean him myself. Fag.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 14, 2009)

That's not the point, Min0.

This kind of shit happens on a regular basis.  A player calls time halfway through his wind up, the umpire awards him the timeout, the pitcher tries to stop his motion and the ball goes to a place he didn't want it to go.

Don't flail your arms around and shout at the pitcher when that happens or if you do expect the person your trying to instigate shit with to approach you.

If this was little league and their was an umpire at the pitchers mound and not behind the plate, Beckett is the one who's stopped in his tracks and Abreu is the "ass" as you called him.

In that scenario, Abreu doesn't get suspended 6 games, 3 games or even 1 game.  The likeliness of a fine is also low and even if their was one, Abreu has accumulated over $92 million dollars in per year MLB salaries alone and should have no problem giving a couple thousand to the league.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 14, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> soxmuscle said:
> 
> 
> > ^ Thanks for making me read that in full, Min0.
> ...


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 14, 2009)

I have no problem with the pitch being thrown at abreu.... that is part of the game in my book.

Sure no Angels got suspended....they lost 4 players that game.  If Beckett got tossed like he should have, then there would have been no suspension.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 15, 2009)

5 ER in 1 inning for Dice-K.  Nice pop up by Ortiz with the bases loaded in the 10th.  Seriously, get him the hell out of the three slot NOW.  

I am not worried about the Red Sox, just frustrated.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 15, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> min0 lee said:
> 
> 
> > You may not hate the Red Sox, but your Yankee bias is second to none.
> ...


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 15, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> 5 ER in 1 inning for Dice-K. .



Red Sox place Matsuzaka on 15-day DL with 'arm fatigue'


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 15, 2009)

Tim Wakefield > CC Sabathia (aka fatass)


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 15, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Red Sox place Matsuzaka on 15-day DL with 'arm fatigue'



The WBC can fuck itself.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 15, 2009)

Burnett > Tim Wakefield > CC Sabathia (aka fatass)


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 15, 2009)

That was a huge performance by Wake today though.  The Sox bullpen was tired and we needed a good performance.  Can't say we expected a complete game from Wakefield!


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 15, 2009)

Min0,

I really feel like you haven't seen the Beckett/Abreu play.

The ball was nowhere near his head.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 16, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> The WBC can fuck itself.



That is a lame excuse in my book.

Meanwhile many players get better starts to the season because of it.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 16, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Min0,
> 
> I really feel like you haven't seen the Beckett/Abreu play.
> 
> The ball was nowhere near his head.



I think you are a Beckett homer.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 16, 2009)

Tough beginning with the loses, Beckett on suspension and Dice-K on disabled list


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 16, 2009)

Bobby is still close to home...Beckett is close to touching home plate, he has a lot of rage in him.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 16, 2009)

> For those who were dumbfounded by the fact that Boston Red Sox starter Josh Beckett was not thrown out of Sunday???s game against the Anaheim Angels for *throwing at Bobby Abreu,* there was some justice served Tuesday as Beckett was suspended for six games by Major League Baseball.
> 
> The incident took place after Abreu requested a timeout in his first-inning at-bat, which was granted by the home plate umpire, Paul Schreiber. Beckett went through with his delivery and proceeded to send a pitch high and tight, nearly hitting Abreu (video).
> 
> ...



Mr. Soxmuscle, I thought better of you.

The pitch Clemens threw at Manny was a high and tight fastball which* Posada caught* now a pitcher has every right to not let a batter get to comfortable.

The Beckett pitch was over Bobby's head.....Varitech had no change of even catching the ball it was so far over his head.

To make matters even worse he charges the plate.

Talk about a homer. 

You can roll the video and see for yourself.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 16, 2009)

nearly hitting Abreu (video).


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 16, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> That is a lame excuse in my book.



and you smell like carrots.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 17, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> That is a lame excuse in my book.
> 
> Meanwhile many players get better starts to the season because of it.



Daisuke' arm is overworked, sore and effecting his season.

The WBC really serves no purpose - if Roy Halladay was in a similar situation, your opinion would be different.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 17, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> I think you are a Beckett homer.



Watch him tomorrow, should be lights out


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 17, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Bobby is still close to home...Beckett is close to touching home plate, he has a lot of rage in him.



No shit Bobby is still close to home, the umpire stepped in his way blocking him from advancing much past home plate.

Rage


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 17, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Mr. Soxmuscle, I thought better of you.
> 
> The pitch Clemens threw at Manny was a high and tight fastball which* Posada caught* now a pitcher has every right to not let a batter get to comfortable.
> 
> ...



Whoa, whoa, whoa...

The two pitches are similar only because of the incidents.

Abreu (and Manny) wrongfully acted causing the pitchers (both Beckett and Clemens) to fire back.

Of course the plays are different, that's self explanatory.  Beckett was stopped halfway through his wind up and had no control over his pitch, which is the only reason it came close to his head.

You're wrong here, Min0.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 18, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa...
> 
> The two pitches are similar only because of the incidents.
> 
> ...



If you say so.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 19, 2009)

I don't mean it like that - All of the ESPN people agree with me, all of the Red Sox people agree with me and I believe even the Angels people agree with me.

There was nothing malicious about that play and there shouldn't be a suspension and you're in the minority with your thought process here that Beckett is this malicious person full of rage looking to head hunt.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 19, 2009)

Major League Baseball now has overruled that shithead Watson and will reduce the suspension so that he won't miss any time.

"Josh Beckett had his suspension reduced from six games to five games, meaning he won't miss a scheduled start.
Beckett wanted to appeal the suspension for throwing at the Angels Bobby Abreu based on principle as he doesn't agree with it, but the Red Sox would rather just get it over with now that it means he won't miss any real time. With the Red Sox having Thursday off, Beckett will make his next start Saturday on six days' rest."


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 19, 2009)

Suspension on pitchers are a joke. 

This maniac is a menace to society and should be banned before he hurts any more innocent players.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 19, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Suspension on pitchers are a joke.
> 
> This maniac is a menace to society and should be banned before he hurts any more innocent players.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 20, 2009)

Let me guess Leucic didn't deserve a suspension either?


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 20, 2009)

shiznit2169 said:


>



I am being sarcastic dude.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 20, 2009)

I always found it unfair how an everyday player will miss 4 games while a pitcher may not even lose a start. 
Pretty stupid isn't it?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 20, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Let me guess Leucic didn't deserve a suspension either?



No, it's the playoffs for christ sake. That lapierre bum instigated the fight coming after Lucic AT THE END OF THE GAME when they were losing 5-1. Obviously he wanted this to happen and Lucic couldn't keep his cool and checked him in the upper chest.

Hardly a "blow to the head", the media always makes it more serious than it was. So overblown.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 20, 2009)

YouTube Video









Hardly a blow to the head..... haha. you are on crack... First he cross checked another guy, then Lapierre came in(never instigated a thing), in which he practically took of his head (notice the helmet came off, that isn't from a chest shot.)

Playoffs or not, head shots deserve a suspension.

Watch the play again.  He got 2 for the original cross check, and 5 mins for the cross check to the head.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 20, 2009)

I think the Boston network does a lot of editing, that would how these guys don't see the obvious.

It's the Boston goggles syndrome.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 20, 2009)

lmao, i have seen worse hits than that. That is NOTHING. It's fricken hockey dude. It's ok, give Lucic the day off. Montreal has no chance this year.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 21, 2009)

I have played hockey my whole life and still do.... so don't give the "it's hockey line"

Lucic lost his cool... he even knows it.

You are correct that Montreal has no Chance.  Montreal shouldn't even of made the playoffs.  Florida or Buffalo would have made a better series out of it.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 21, 2009)

Please keep the gay hockey talk in the gay hockey thread.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 24, 2009)

My Sox/Yanks prediction for the first series of 2009:  Sox sweep.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 24, 2009)

It's going to be a good one, the Red Sox are hot right now.
Jaba has been so- so.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 25, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> My Sox/Yanks prediction for the first series of 2009:  Sox sweep.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 27, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


>


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 28, 2009)

the Red Sox are just so clearly the superior organization to the Yankees, it's not even funny.

look at the lack of depth that that team has while the Red Sox are able to rest guys here, trot out somebody there, etc.

God, it's nice being the best.

lets go for 12 tomorrow.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 28, 2009)

They have been for the past few years and right now they are on fire.

I laughed when you said Ortiz will be the MVP but it looks like Youkillis will be instead if he keeps it up.

What an ugly yet effective swing.

What's going on with Ortiz??


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 28, 2009)

He's got no power and he's been unable to catch up to pitches, even in the low 90's.

I wouldn't say he's "cooked" just yet, but he's been pretty ineffective in the third spot this year.

Youkilis, Lowell, Bay, Pedroia... they have plenty of MVP options that I wish were available on the website I made the prop bet on.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 28, 2009)

You said Ortiz was the MVP.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 28, 2009)

Nice little run for the Sox we have going here


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 28, 2009)

calalily1972 said:


> Nice little run for the Sox we have going here



Not too shabby.  Better than losing a bunch of games I suppose.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 28, 2009)

The Marlins also had a nice little run.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 1, 2009)

Sox got pwn3d by Matt Garza last night.


----------



## tucker01 (May 1, 2009)

Beckett got owned for the second straight outing.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 1, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Beckett got owned for the second straight outing.



He sucks.


----------



## tucker01 (May 1, 2009)

Don't tell soxmuscle that, he would have his kids.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 1, 2009)

You're slipping, Iain.   I'm surprised that you didn't have any comment about the final Red Sox pitcher last night.



IainDaniel said:


> What no one wants to jump in here, and claim what a bush league move last night was putting nick swisher in to pitch?
> 
> Yanks are pathetic.


----------



## tucker01 (May 1, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> You're slipping, Iain.   I'm surprised that you didn't have any comment about the final Red Sox pitcher last night.



I missed it.... Haven't really been home the last 4 days.   Goddamn work.


----------



## min0 lee (May 1, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> You're slipping, Iain.   I'm surprised that you didn't have any comment about the final Red Sox pitcher last night.





IainDaniel said:


> What no one wants to jump in here, and claim what a bush league move last night was putting nick swisher in to pitch?
> 
> Yanks are pathetic.






> Van Every was brought in from right field to pitch after reliever Javier Lopez gave up consecutive two-run doubles that hiked Tampa Bay's lead to 12-0 in the eighth.




Swisher and Van Every would be 1 and 2 on the Toronto Blue Jay pitching staff.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 1, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Swisher and Van Every would be 1 and 2 on the Toronto Blue Jay pitching staff.



AHHHAHAHAHAHAHA.

The Blue Jays....lol


----------



## tucker01 (May 1, 2009)

Hmmm. funny how the Jays have a better ERA then both the Red Sox and Yankees.  

Well beating the Yanks wasn't really a surprise, they just oveypay a bunch of sorta has beens.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 1, 2009)

Optimistic Blue Jays fans are cute.  It's kind of like voting for Ron Paul...you know he's going to lose, but you vote for him anyway.


----------



## tucker01 (May 1, 2009)

I think the Jays can make a good run for the wild card,  Winning the Division is highly unlikely.

The Jays have the best record in MLB since Cito took over as manager.  Amazing hitting manager.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 3, 2009)

I liked Tampa Bay better when they sucked.


----------



## min0 lee (May 3, 2009)

I think Tampa will win the division.....not that I make predictions.


----------



## min0 lee (May 6, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


>



Looks like they will sweep the whole year.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 14, 2009)

David Ortiz fucking SUCKS.


----------



## min0 lee (May 14, 2009)

Mass. Suspect Not Allowed To Attend Red Sox Games

WORCESTER, Mass. (AP) -- A former middle school gym teacher facing child pornography possession charges has been denied a request to attend Boston Red Sox games.

Brian Rossi asked to be allowed to go to Red Sox games while he's under home confinement. A federal magistrate refused on Tuesday to relax the rules.

Rossi wears a monitoring device and is only allowed to leave home for court-approved medical and legal appointments. But he asked the judge if could attend 13 baseball games with family members because he bought the tickets before his February arrest.

He has pleaded not guilty to federal charges accusing him of possessing videos and printed images of boys ages 8 to 12 involved in sex acts.


----------



## min0 lee (May 14, 2009)

Soxmuscle as a young lad....


----------



## tucker01 (May 15, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> David Ortiz fucking SUCKS.



That is an understatement.  0-7 yesterday 3 strikeouts, and left 12 runners on base.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 18, 2009)

I thought that _anyone_ besides David Ortiz would be an improvement in the lineup.  I was wrong.  Rocco Baldelli has been just as bad.  

This team ain't gonna win shit with Nick Green, Rocco Baldelli, and Jeff Bailey accounting for a third of the starting lineup.


----------



## min0 lee (May 20, 2009)

*Ortiz hits his first homer*


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 20, 2009)

haha...I lol'd.


----------



## min0 lee (May 20, 2009)

*Ortiz hits his first homer*





Good thing, I thought Mo Vaugh would never get a homer this year...oh wait... I meant Big Papi.


----------



## min0 lee (May 22, 2009)

*let's Go Met's*


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 22, 2009)

where's lovemuscle been?


----------



## min0 lee (May 22, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> where's lovemuscle been?



He's taking big Papi's slump very hard.

I believe he is went to California to look for Manny.....Manny may have mistakenly taken Big Papi's medicine bag when he was traded...


----------



## min0 lee (May 22, 2009)

Thank god for PIP.

Youkillis can sure hit....but he has one of the ugliest batting stance I have ever seen. How does he hit the ball?


----------



## min0 lee (May 22, 2009)

To think they were trying to run V-tech out of town.


----------



## min0 lee (May 22, 2009)

I never noticed how fugly the Boston players, no wonder the Boston fans hate the Yankees.
Youk looks like a retard.
Pedoria looks like he came out the movie Deliverance.
Big Papi.....ughhhh

Probably why Dice K keeps throwing at pinup star Write.

Haters.


It's really sad to see Ortiz struggle like this.....his bat is super slow, he's missing pitches he used to crush. He also looks softer, not that he ever was an Adonis.


----------



## min0 lee (May 22, 2009)

What a dick Youk is, he gets hit only because he moved his hands into the pitch and then starts crying like a baby.

The pitcher has every right to throw inside...it wasn't even close.


Jeter and Alfonso both were sent to the hospital by Pedro (headhunter)  and the Yankees never retaliated....that was soft of the Yankees though.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 22, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> I never noticed how fugly the Boston players, no wonder the Boston fans hate the Yankees.
> Youk looks like a retard.
> Pedoria looks like he came out the movie Deliverance.
> Big Papi.....ughhhh




That's a very gay observation.

Just sayin'.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 22, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> I never noticed how fugly the Boston players, no wonder the Boston fans hate the Yankees.
> Youk looks like a retard.
> Pedoria looks like he came out the movie Deliverance.
> Big Papi.....ughhhh
> ...



It's baseball, not a fashion/modeling contest. I'd take a hard working "fudgy" (your words) Youkilis over pretty boy A-Rod any day.


----------



## min0 lee (May 22, 2009)

shiznit2169 said:


> It's baseball, not a fashion/modeling contest. I'd take a hard working "fudgy" (your words) Youkilis over pretty boy A-Rod any day.



You don't think much more fun watching a pretty face at bat?

A -rod has the prettiest eyes. 

Who do you think is the cutest red sox? I bet you think V-tech......come on, fess up.


----------



## min0 lee (May 22, 2009)

And it's Fugly, short for f-cking ugly.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 23, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> You don't think much more fun watching a pretty face at bat?
> 
> A -rod has the prettiest eyes.
> 
> Who do you think is the cutest red sox? I bet you think V-tech......come on, fess up.



Nah, Papelbon.


----------



## min0 lee (May 23, 2009)




----------



## min0 lee (May 25, 2009)

He needs to be banned from baseball, at least for the rest of the season.
Roid rage will do that.
Talk about your sore losers!


http://www.nypost.com/seven/05252009/news/regionalnews/red_rage__170861.htmBoston Red Sox closer Jonathan Papelbon took out his frustrations on Post photographer Anthony Causi Saturday night, hurling a towel at the lensman after blowing a save opportunity against the Mets.

Papelbon had just surrendered a two-run homer to backup catcher Omir Santos -- leading to a 3-2 Amazin' victory -- when Causi had the audacity to do his job and photograph the closer as he sulked in the Sox dugout in the bottom of the ninth.

Papelbon screamed, "Don't take my f- - -ing picture," according to Causi, before throwing his towel at him

It should be noted: Papelbon missed Causi.

"I guess he missed with two pitches that night," Causi cracked.

Papelbon then stormed off to a corner of the dugout, hiding from the lensmen working in the first-base photographers well.

Causi contrasted Papelbon's behavior with that of Yankee closer Mariano Rivera. The fotog recalled taking a picture of Rivera last month at Fenway Park just after the ace reliever blew a save against Boston.

"He knew I was shooting him, and he didn't say a word," Causi said. "A true champion realizes you got to take the good with the bad."

Papelbon flipped out again moments later Saturday, screaming at umps over a close call at first base.

After cooling off, Papelbon took full responsibility for allowing Santos to win the game.


----------



## min0 lee (May 25, 2009)

Mariano would never act like this.


----------



## P-funk (May 25, 2009)

Papelbon is a baby.  I can't stand that guy.

patrick


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 25, 2009)

Papelbon is a passionate guy who cares about every game. Youkilis is the same way, he gets upset every time he gets an out. The redsox are a hard-working team and play day in and day out.

And the Yankees? Just a bunch of egotistical prima donnas who care about attention and their big fat paycheck.


----------



## tucker01 (May 25, 2009)

shiznit2169 said:


> Papelbon is a passionate guy who cares about every game. Youkilis is the same way, he gets upset every time he gets an out. The redsox are a hard-working team and play day in and day out.
> 
> And the Yankees? Just a bunch of egotistical prima donnas who care about attention and their big fat paycheck.



I would like to see your opinion of Papelbon with those actions if he was a Yankee.  I can bet they would be quite a bit different.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 25, 2009)

Throwing towels is some pretty serious shit.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 25, 2009)

By the way:  First place.


----------



## tucker01 (May 25, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> Throwing towels is some pretty serious shit.



I don't really care.  But I know if he was in a Yankee uniform, he would be getting blasted.


----------



## min0 lee (May 25, 2009)

shiznit2169 said:


> Papelbon is a passionate guy who cares about every game. Youkilis is the same way, he gets upset every time he gets an out. The redsox are a hard-working team and play day in and day out.
> 
> And the Yankees? Just a bunch of egotistical prima donnas who care about attention and their big fat paycheck.



This is about the Mets and Red Sox.


----------



## tucker01 (May 25, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> By the way:  First place.




I know sigh.  7 Straight losses.  Bats have just disappeared.


----------



## min0 lee (May 25, 2009)

This is one tough division.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 25, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> I don't really care.  But I know if he was in a Yankee uniform, he would be getting blasted.



I'd hate the hell out of him if he were a Yankee.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 25, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> I would like to see your opinion of Papelbon with those actions if he was a Yankee.  I can bet they would be quite a bit different.



But he's not a Yankee so your argument is irrelevant. No ifs ands or buts!


----------



## tucker01 (May 26, 2009)

Sure it does = homer syndrome.


----------



## min0 lee (May 26, 2009)

I used to be a homer when I was younger.

Some guys are hard to root for.

I hated Vince Colemans guts when he played for the Mets.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 26, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> It's really sad to see Ortiz struggle like this.....his bat is super slow, he's missing pitches he used to crush. He also looks softer, not that he ever was an Adonis.



Actually Ortiz is a darker version of Adrian Adonis from the old WWF.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 26, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Actually Ortiz is a darker version of Adrian Adonis from the old WWF.



I think somebody slapped the "Goodnight Irene" on his bats.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 2, 2009)

In the academy award-winning classic Cocktail, Coughlin tells young Flanagan, "Everything ends badly, otherwise it wouldn't end." It's the single greatest yearbook quote ever. Hell, it may be the greatest movie quote ever. Either Coughlin was the Thoreau of bartending, or Thoreau the Coughlin of writing. One or the other.

We reached the "ending badly" point with David Ortiz five weeks ago. Remember in Superman II when Clark Kent gave up his superpowers so he could be with Lois Lane -- lesson No. 184 on how women ruin everything -- and then a bully beat the crap out of the suddenly mortal superhero in a diner? That's been Big Papi since Opening Day. What makes it stranger is that he still looks like Big Papi. Same bulky build. Same goofy beard. Same happy smile. Same batting stance. This isn't like the Ultimate Warrior returning after the then-WWF's first steroids scandal with a jarringly smaller physique. Everything looks the same with Ortiz, only Mario Mendoza has switched brains with him.
At first, we Sox fans thought we were just watching an early-season slump. Then three weeks passed and we started worrying. The guy couldn't hit the ball out of the infield. His bat was so slow he had to cheat on fastballs; even then, he couldn't catch up. One swing a night made him look like the drunkest batter in a beer league softball game. Look, I've seen slumps. *This was different. This was the collapse of a career.*

*The steroid whispers started quickly. By late April, every conversation I had with a Sox fan seemed to include a "We need to mail Papi some HGH" joke.* It was an easy leap for a couple of reasons: *First, his power numbers leapt like Obama's Q rating from 2003 to 2007. Second, he's Dominican, and more than a few of his brethren -- Sammy Sosa, Miguel Tejada, Guillermo Mota -- have been in the center of PED controversies. Third, they sell steroids over the counter in the DR like they're Bubblicious. And fourth, baseball has reached a depressing point in which power hitters are presumed guilty until proven innocent.*

When Manny Ramírez was suspended for trying to jump-start ovaries he didn't have, many Sox fans (including me) assumed we had our unhappy answer for Papi's demise. We braced for Ortiz to be linked to a bombshell headline that began with the words "Former Sox Clubhouse Attendant ??? " But one thing nagged at me: He wasn't belting bombs that were dying at the warning track like so many other former 'roiders. *He just looked old*. It reminded me of watching Jim Rice fall apart in the late '80s, when he lost bat speed overnight the way you and I lose a BlackBerry. That was painful too.

By mid-May, I was pondering another theory: Maybe Papi was older than he claimed.* In Seth Mnookin's book Feeding the Monster, he recounts the story of how Boston nearly blew the chance to acquire Ortiz because they were concerned that he was much older than the media guide said*. GM Theo Epstein asked Bill James to study Papi's numbers, and when James concluded the peaks and valleys were consistent with a man of Ortiz's stated age, they rolled the dice. The rest is history.

Well, what if James was wrong? How many Latin players have been exposed for lying about their ages in the past few years? Hell, one of Papi's best friends -- Tejada -- was found to have cut two years off his birth certificate when he was 17, er, 19 ??? you get the point. Watching Papi flounder now, I'd believe he's really 36 or 37 (not 33) before I'd believe PEDs are responsible. In a recent game in Minnesota, he couldn't catch up to an 89 mph fastball. Repeat: 89 mph!

That's what happens to beefy sluggers on their way out: Their knees go, they stiffen up, bat speed slows and, in the blink of an eye, they're done. Beefy sluggers are like porn stars, wrestlers, NBA centers and trophy wives: When it goes, it goes. You know right away.

So that's my theory. I think he's old(er). You may think something else. Whatever the case, it's clear that David Ortiz no longer excels at baseball. This has been banged home over and over again for two solid months. It's ruined the season for me thus far. The best way I can describe Fenway during any Papi at-bat is this: It's filled with 35,000 parents of the same worst kid in Little League who dread every pitch thrown in the kid's direction. There is constant fear and sadness and helplessness. Nobody knows what to do.

It's been a sports experience unlike anything I can remember. Red Sox fans refuse to turn against Ortiz. They just can't. They owe him too much for 2004 and 2007. It's like turning on Santa Claus or happy hour. Every Ortiz appearance is greeted with supportive cheers, every Ortiz failure is greeted with awkward silence. The fans are suffering just like he is. Only when he left 12 men on base against Anaheim on May 14 did I receive a slew of angry e-mails from back home, but even those tirades centered more around Terry Francona's steadfast refusal to drop Ortiz in the order. I cannot remember another Boston athlete stinking this long, and this fragrantly, without getting dumped on.

Really, that's a tribute to what he means to his fans and how delightful it was to watch him play. His career might be over (notice I left the door open; I'm such a sap), but Ortiz has reached the highest level an athlete can reach: unequivocal devotion. Sox fans love him the same way you love an ailing family member. In the end, at his bleakest point, he's brought out the best of an entire fan base. He has inspired dignity and emotion and loyalty. The fans could have sped his demise (and saved a few games) by booing until Francona benched him. They didn't. How often does that happen?

We live in a world in which all entertainment is chewed up and spat out. We milk public figures like cows, and when they're out of milk, we tip them over and move on. Quickly. It's not just that we need to see everything "jump the shark" that bothers me. It's also that so many of us are gleeful about pointing out that something or someone we once loved has outlived his usefulness. The demise of Big Papi played out in an old-school way: real devotion, and in the end, people refusing to let go.

Including me. I still watch every Ortiz at-bat thinking, This is the one. When he belted his first bomb of the season, I clapped like everyone else and pumped my fist. Yes! He's back! The Fenway crowd cheered as if it were Game 7, demanded a curtain call and showered him with love. This was the single strangest sports moment I've ever seen: Fans going absolutely bonkers for something that once was a routine act. Turned out, it was Papi's only homer of the first eight weeks. So it really was a curtain call. By May's end, Francona had dropped him to sixth in the order. Barring a miraculous return of bat speed, he'll be benched or released soon. It'll hurt, and I'm going to feel bad. I already do. Coughlin was right.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 4, 2009)

The Red sox still have a better team, even though the Yanks are playing well now.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 4, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> The Red sox still have a better team, even though the Yanks are playing well now.



I _want_ to believe that.........

If the Sox rotation can get their shit in order, we're in business.  It's a shame that Clay Buchholz is stuck in the minors.  He is lights out right now.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 4, 2009)

The biggest advantage they have is the bullpen.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 4, 2009)

I will say this is the loosest I have seen the Yankees in a long time, not since they went on the World series run have they shown to have so much fun.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 5, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> I will say this is the loosest I have seen the Yankees in a long time, not since they went on the World series run have they shown to have so much fun.



It's the locker room circle jerks.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 8, 2009)

The Red Sox are a big bat away from being a legit World Series contender.

The Yankees are a bullpen arm (probably 2) away from being a legit World Series contender.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 8, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> The Red Sox are a big bat away from being a legit World Series contender.



and have the resources/trade bait to get said bat.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 9, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> The Red Sox are a big bat away from being a legit World Series contender.
> 
> The Yankees are a bullpen arm (probably 2) away from being a legit World Series contender.



I  still think they are the team to beat even without Ortiz.
They have the Yankees number.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 9, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> They have the Yankees number.



1-800-GAY-HOMO


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 9, 2009)

Just because they look pretty that doesn't make them gay. Hater.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 12, 2009)

With Smoltz looming, will Red Sox cash in Penny?


John Smoltz's final minor-league rehab start was rained out last night, so instead he'll take the mound at Triple-A today and also push back his Red Sox debut slightly. Here's what manager Terry Francona had to say about his impending arrival:

After he pitches, we'll sit down with Smoltzy and just make sure we're all on the same page. When I say on the same page, he's been tremendous. We are on the same page. But, again, when you activate somebody, there has to be another move. He understands that. Our next move is to wait for him to get done pitching, sit down with him, see how he comes through his start, and then we'll go from there.

In other words, the Red Sox's rotation is already filled with five veteran starters and one of them--or perhaps more accurately Brad Penny--will likely be given the boot for Smoltz. Of course, Penny shut out the Yankees for six innings last night and afterward replied "I don't want to do that" when asked about possibly moving to the bullpen to make room in the rotation for Smoltz.

On the other hand Smoltz indicated last week that he'd be willing to fill whichever role the Red Sox ask of him, so convincing him to work his way into the rotation gradually by perhaps skipping starts or working as a reliever could be an option if the team wants to delay a decision on Penny (and see first hand what type of stuff Smoltz has these days).

Another option is, of course, trading Penny. He certainly hasn't been great so far, but Penny has a 4.10 ERA and 38/9 K/BB ratio in 48.1 innings since a poor April and there are obviously plenty of teams that could use him in their rotation. If the various rumors are true the Red Sox have definitely been shopping Penny around, but the situation is complicated somewhat by the fact that he can veto any trade through Monday.

Unless they can find good value in a trade for Penny the Red Sox may be best off keeping both pitchers around for a while, provided that Smoltz was truthful about his role flexibility. Assuming that Smoltz will jump right into the mix and remain healthy for the rest of the season is far from safe and there's no reason to give up an asset like Penny for a rotation switch that may not even prove to be a significant upgrade.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 14, 2009)

Ugly game today, but the Sox took 5 of 6 from two playoff contenders.  You can't be too upset about that.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 14, 2009)

What's frustrating is that Terry Francona decided to rest the entire team for no apparent reason.  It looked like a triple-a line up out there today and it basically made certain that Beckett had to have his best stuff, something I think Tito thought he'd have.

For as good of a manager as he is, sometimes he can be frustrating as hell.  

Why can't they all be like Belichick?


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 15, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> Ugly game today, but the Sox took 5 of 6 from two playoff contenders.  You can't be too upset about that.



The Yankees don't count.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 15, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Why can't they all be like Belichick?



Francona's a real good manager, I really don't think he needs to be like Belicheck and cheat.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 15, 2009)

Dustin pedroia can play, love his hustle.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 17, 2009)

Ortiz is breaking out of the slump.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 17, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Ortiz is breaking out of the slump.



Those MVP jokes better stop if he continues this


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 18, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Those MVP jokes better stop if he continues this





There's still that first place finish for KC.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 24, 2009)

Props to Nick Green.  While he certainly isn't the long term solution at shortstop, he's proving to be a real nice plug until Jed Lowrie returns.  Green is now hitting .292 and is getting better defensively at a position he had never played before.  He's only made one error in his last 25 games.  He's been a nice upgrade over Julio Lugo.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 30, 2009)

Papelbon's save ties Stanley



> Papelbon got the final out with two on to earn his 132nd career save, tying Bob Stanley for the most in Red Sox history.





Impressive when you come to realize he hasn't been playing that long.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 30, 2009)

One of the Boston stations did a piece on him and there was speculation that if he remains a closer, he'd be a threat to the all-time saves record.  Of course, a player needs to be on a good team to have a chance at getting saves.  It's not like a KC reliever will ever get that record.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 1, 2009)

So much for the best bullpen in baseball.

Orioles rally for stunning 11-10 win over Boston - MLB - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 1, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> So much for the best bullpen in baseball.
> 
> Orioles rally for stunning 11-10 win over Boston - MLB - Yahoo! Sports



Damn, I wish I had stayed up to watch that!


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 10, 2009)

Unreal, the Yanks can't even win a game against Boston yet the Soxmuscle's team beats Boston.
Sox must know something.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 17, 2009)

So long, Julio Lugo.  It was inevitable.

Lugo designated for assignment - Extra Bases - Red Sox blog


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 22, 2009)

*Red Sox trade for Adam LaRoche in deal with cash-strapped Pirates*


Read more: Red Sox trade for Adam LaRoche in deal with cash-strapped Pirates
​


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 22, 2009)

Lugo traded for Donuts.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 23, 2009)

Friggin Red Sox.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 29, 2009)

Thank you Jonathan Papelblown.  Cough up a 3 run lead in the 9th.    Just what the Yankees needed on a night CC was getting lit up like a Christmas tree.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 29, 2009)

Papelbon will be gone in two season and Daniel Bard will be the new sheriff in town.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 29, 2009)

Congrats to Jim Rice on making to the hall of fame.

It was long overdue though.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 29, 2009)

Red Sox upset by Daisuke Matsuzaka going public with comments
 By THE ASSOCIATED PRESS (CP) – 23 hours ago
 BOSTON — Boston Red Sox manager Terry Francona said the club is disappointed that sidelined pitcher Daisuke Matsuzaka went public with his concerns on how the team is handling his training techniques.
Matsuzaka was 1-5 with an 8.23 earned-run average before going on the 15-day disabled list June 21 with a mild strained right shoulder. Last season, he was 18-3 with a 2.90 ERA.
Matsuzaka met with the team last Friday and is continuing his conditioning at Boston's spring-training complex in Fort Myers, Fla. Dice-K expressed his concern to a Japanese newspaper, and news of the interview broke in Boston on Tuesday.
He's in the third season of a US$52 million, six-year contract.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 31, 2009)

*Red Sox land All-Star slugger Victor Martinez from Indians*


Read more: Red Sox land All-Star slugger Victor Martinez from Indians



Epstien does it again.

I feel bad for the Cleveland fan....every year they give away a good player.
​


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 31, 2009)

*Suffering from 'roid rage'*

  By Dan Shaughnessy, Globe Columnist  |  July 31, 2009
 David Ortiz lied to you. It seems safe to say that his entire Red Sox career is a lie.
 And those life-changing Red Sox championships of 2004 and 2007? Are they forever tainted?
 You bet.
 A New York Times report yesterday disclosed that the names of Ortiz and Manny Ramírez appear on a list of players who tested positive for performance-enhancing drugs in 2003. A few hours after the news broke, Ortiz hit a game-winning home run in an 8-5 victory over the Oakland A???s at Fenway Park. Then he confirmed that the news report is accurate, and said he was going to look into the matter and have more to say later.
 Red Sox Nation is stunned and saddened. Boston fans have taken great pleasure in harpooning the Yankees and their fans since the Sox??? historic comeback against the Bronx Bombers in the 2004 American League Championship Series. It was tons of fun to ridicule 21st century Yankee steroid cheats Roger Clemens, Gary Sheffield, Andy Pettitte, and Jason Giambi. When Alex Rodriguez was outed last winter, it was a national holiday for Red Sox hubris.
 Now this.
 What can Sox fans say in the wake of this news? It reminds me of a scene in ???The Sting?????? when con man Henry Gondorff (Paul Newman) gets himself into a high-stakes poker game with a raft of rich guys, including big-time gangster Doyle Lonnegan. Demonstrating masterful sleight of hand, Gondorff makes off with the pot. After the carnage, a frustrated Lonnegan tells his associate, ???What was I supposed to do? Call him for cheating better than me in front of the others???????
 That???s pretty much the best argument for Sox fans now.
 Our cheaters were better than your cheaters.
 Nothing else flies. For the longest time the Sox flew under the radar of the steroid cloud. Big names fell, but the BoSox remained clean. The infamous Mitchell Report, compiled by former Maine senator George Mitchell, who happens to be Red Sox team ???Director?????? (fifth from the top on the team masthead), barely acknowledged the existence of the Boston ball club as an MLB franchise. When Ramírez was caught cheating this spring, it was easy for Sox fans to contend that Manny didn???t start juicing until he went to the Dodgers.
 Now this. Big Papi, everybody???s favorite, is on the list of those who tested positive for PEDs in 2003 - which just happens to be the year that his career magically turned around.
 Ortiz was an average player when the Sox picked him up before the 2003 season. He???d been a big strikeout guy with the Twins. He could hit an occasional homer, but had a big hole in his swing. He started the 2003 season on the bench, playing behind Jeremy Giambi.
 Overnight he became a baseball Rambo. He was the Dominican Babe Ruth. He was the greatest clutch hitter in Sox history. He got all the big hits in 2004. In 2006, he hit 54 home runs, bouncing Jimmie Foxx from the Sox record book.
 He wrote a book. He opened a restaurant. He kissed babies. He was the heart of the team. He was a gentleman and a gamer. We all loved him.
 He was also outspoken about steroids.
 This is what Ortiz said in Fort Myers, Fla., last Feb. 16: ???I know that if I test positive for using any kind of substance, I know that I???m going to disrespect my family, the game, the fans, and everybody, and I don???t want to be facing that situation. So what would I do? I won???t use it . . . you test everybody three, four times a year and that???s about it. You do what you got to do. Yeah, whatever they say. Ban them for a whole year.??????
 It got headlines. Ortiz says one-year ban for players who test positive. It played well to the masses.
 And now David Ortiz looks like one of the television evangelists who gets caught in a seedy motel with a hooker.
 How could he have been so stupid? Or bold? He must have known. Players who tested positive in 2003 must have been told by the players association. Certainly, the PA should have destroyed the results, just like Nixon should have burned the tapes, but there was never any assurance the names would not leak. And there are still 100 guys who should be nervous about tomorrow and the next day. Hopefully, none of them have made comments like Ortiz made in Florida.
 The timing and the numbers are particularly damning for Big Papi. He was ordinary before 2003. Then he cheated. Then he was great. Now there is testing and he is less than ordinary. You don???t need Jose Canseco to connect the dots.
 As for Manny, what is left to say? When he got caught this year, Sox fans wanted to believe he started cheating after he left Boston. Now his entire career is flushed down the toilet. Along with Ortiz.
 It???s horrible.
 No more innocence.
 No more fairy tales.
 The 2004 Red Sox really were Idiots. Just like the Yankees and everybody else.
 Our cheaters were better than their cheaters.
 Yahoo.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 3, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> *Red Sox land All-Star slugger Victor Martinez from Indians*



Certainly a good pickup for Boston.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm so glad this is a much better game than last night!  I cried last night.  Just horrible!


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 7, 2009)

It's a good one.

Francona knew his chances with Smoltz were slim.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 7, 2009)

It's too bad his career is probably over but OMG I wished we got rid of him 1 day sooner.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 7, 2009)

At least they kept Billy Traber.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 7, 2009)

OMG what a stressful and intense game!


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 7, 2009)

I had to step away from the screen a few times.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 7, 2009)

Incredible game but I'm  we lost again tonight.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 10, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> the Red Sox are just so clearly the superior organization to the Yankees, it's not even funny.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 10, 2009)

min0 lee said:


>




HAHAHA love it.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 10, 2009)

The Yankees were never as bad as he made them out to be.

I love to come back to old threads and prove him wrong....I think he's still mad at me for it. 

I really like this going back and forth with him, he is knowledgeable but his hatred blinds him and I think he relies too much on Fantasy baseball for info.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 13, 2009)

Jason Bay has gone nuclear this week.  It's about time that ass bandit is hitting again.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 13, 2009)

He was hurt wasn't he? 
He was a good pick up for Boston.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 13, 2009)

yes he was/is


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 14, 2009)

Ortiz has been dropped to 7th in the lineup tonight.  'Bout time he got some sort of demotion.

3. Victor Martinez, 1B
4. Jason Bay, LF
5. J.D. Drew, RF

Drew still sucks.  *sigh*


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 14, 2009)

I really thought Drew was going to put up some good numbers there.
Bay has been good for you guys though.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 14, 2009)

Reds deal Gonzalez to Red Sox

Injury-plagued shortstop dealt back to Boston

Reds deal Gonzalez to Red Sox | MLB.com: News


By Mark Sheldon / MLB.com

CINCINNATI -- Gonzo is the latest Reds veteran to be gone.
Shortstop Alex Gonzalez cleared waivers and was traded by the Reds to the Red Sox on Friday for Minor League shortstop Kris Negron.

"The Red Sox had interest in Gonzo and have had problems at shortstop," Reds general manager Walt Jocketty said. "We viewed this as an opportunity for him to play for a contender in a possible playoff situation."

To take Gonzalez's place on the 25-man roster, the Reds called up first baseman Kevin Barker from Triple-A Louisville. The plan is to have young players Paul Janish and Adam Rosales take up most of the playing time at shortstop.

Jocketty said there were no immediate plans to call up either top shortstop prospects -- Chris Valaika at Louisville or Todd Frazier at Double-A Carolina.

"Not right now," Jocketty said. "We think they should stay down and keep developing."

Gonzalez signed a three-year, $14 million contract with the Reds as a free agent before the 2007 season. He missed a significant portion of his tenure in Cincinnati with injuries, including the entire 2008 with a compression fracture in his left knee that required surgery.

In 68 games this season, Gonzalez is batting .210 with three home runs and 26 RBIs. From June 20-July 23, Gonzalez was on the disabled list because he needed right elbow surgery to remove some bone chips.

Gonzalez, who has a $6 million club option for the 2010 season that carries a $500,000 buyout, played for the Red Sox in 2006 and was with the Marlins from 1998-2005.

Since July 31, the Reds have dealt Jerry Hairston Jr., Edwin Encarnacion, David Weathers and Gonzalez.

In 111 games for Class A Salem, Negron batted .264 with three home runs and 34 RBIs. The Reds will assign him to Class A Sarasota.

"We got a young player back that we like," Jocketty said. "He has average-to-better tools in every category. We'll see what happens."

In 100 games for Louisville, Barker batted .284 with 22 homers and 68 RBIs.

"He's done a great job at Triple-A the past couple of years," Jocketty said. "This will give Dusty a hot left-handed bat off the bench."


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 14, 2009)

It's the Bosox against Texas!
Go Texas!!


----------



## Double D (Aug 14, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> Drew still sucks.  *sigh*



So happy the Cards didnt spend any more money on this injury waiting to happen!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 15, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> I really thought Drew was going to put up some good numbers there.
> Bay has been good for you guys though.



Drew's grand slam in game six of the 2007 ALCS made his entire contract worth it.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 19, 2009)

Effing Blue Jays.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 19, 2009)

Buchholz vs Halladay tonight.

Buchholz is pitching well but he keeps running into opposing teams' aces.  Justin Verlander, CC Sabathia (gay), and now Halladay.  It doesn't help him that the Sox *can not* hit good pitching.  Another CG win for Halladay tonight.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 19, 2009)

Is papelbon almost done?

He really doesn't look that great as a closer anymore.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 19, 2009)

Papelbon has turned into a Mitch Williams type closer.  He usually gets the save but walks the damn tightrope every time.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 19, 2009)

Everyone just sits and waits for the fastball.  They know it is coming.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 19, 2009)

Mariano > Papalbon


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 19, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Mariano > Papalbon




That shouldn't even need to be said.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 19, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> That shouldn't even need to be said.


I had to explain this to a few Red sox fans. 
I like relievers who shut down other teams, not add to the problem.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 19, 2009)

Papelbon will be done as a closer in the next couple of years.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 19, 2009)

Your saying he will be a starter?
I really was interested in him but not so much now.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 19, 2009)

He will be moved to a set-up man.

Can't just rely on having a lot of heat.

The reason Mariano is so effective, is the amount of movement he has on the ball.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 19, 2009)

It's amazing how he throws the same pitch down the middle and they still miss.

The Yankees will miss him once he retires, I know I will.

He's probably one of the best NY relievers that I have ever seen, Goose was also great..so was Sparky and Jesse for a short time.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 19, 2009)

Yankee mentions in this thread = gayer than Will and Grace.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 20, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> Buchholz vs Halladay tonight.
> 
> Buchholz is pitching well but he keeps running into opposing teams' aces.  Justin Verlander, CC Sabathia (gay), and now Halladay.  It doesn't help him that the Sox *can not* hit good pitching.  Another CG win for Halladay tonight.



told ya.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 20, 2009)

Halladay certainly wasn't on his game last night.

Buckholtz had some great movement on his pitches.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 20, 2009)

I see the Yankees cooling off so if they win the series I will be happy but I don't expect them to.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 20, 2009)

tonights line-up of: Ellsbury, Pedroia, Martinez, Youkilis, Bay, Ortiz, Lowell, Drew, Gonzalez is the best line up the Red Sox can throw out.

if/when Ortiz slumps, you swap Ortiz with Drew.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 21, 2009)

Drew and Bay are hitting of late so it should be a different game.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 21, 2009)

Varitek and Nick Green were two crater sized gaping holes in the Red Sox line up.

They go from being an NL team who can't score runs for the last two months to having one of the (statistically speaking) better offenses in the game.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 21, 2009)

The best.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow, I know they need to rest the bullpen but can you imagine what is going on this kids mind right now....his confidence level should be down the toilet.

Victor martinez is awful as a catcher, good bat but he's not a catcher.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 22, 2009)

They need to fire Epstien and Francona now before it's too late.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 22, 2009)

*PEDROIA'S EFFORT LEVEL LEAVES ROBBIE IN DUST

*_August 22, 2009_ --  BOSTON -- I formed a seven- man committee comprised of one NL GM, one AL GM, and five assistants -- three NL and two AL -- and posed this question: 
   If you could have Robinson Cano or Dustin Pedroia for the next five years, who would you take and why? 



 The result surprised me. All seven executives picked Pedroia. He is the reigning MVP. But his 2009 season is down from last year while Cano has rebounded to have a positive campaign. Pedroia just turned 26, Cano turns 27 in October. I thought Cano might receive some extra points for potentially aging better than Pedroia, whose all-or-nothing swing scares me for the long term. 



  However, all seven respondents followed a basic theme: "Pedroia has better makeup and gives his all every day," an NL exec said. "On natural ability, Cano tops the list. But Pedroia is a winner and a leader." 



  Right now, the Red Sox need more than Pedroia's positive, gritty nature, however. It would help if he could, for example, pitch. The Yankees beat the Red Sox 20-11 last night to open a 7½-game AL East lead. So it appears that at advantage at second base (Pedroia went 2-for-5 with an RBI; Cano 1-for-6 with an RBI and two runs) is not going to help Boston repeat as division champs. 



  Still, what became obvious from the respondents was that Cano has an image problem that lingers even as his overall game has improved this year. For if both second basemen took the field in workout garb for hitting, running, throwing and fielding drills, Cano likely would be the more impressive player. But the perception lingers that Cano does not concentrate well and floats through too many at-bats, while Pedroia treats every inning as a baseball holy war. 



   "I trust [Pedroia's] ability to grind and persevere more than Cano," the NL GM said. 
   This explains why Pedroia vs. Cano has felt like a treatise on substance vs. style. 
  In recent years, as the Red Sox have become champs and the Yanks high-priced disappointments, the rivalry -- in many ways -- could be defined at second base: Pedroia was tough, team-oriented and totally invested mentally and physically in winning. Cano was even described by one Yankee as "soft" and is viewed as not maximizing his abundant skills or being a winning player. Cano often appears to value making plays look good rather than simply completing the play. 



  Even Yankees hitting coach Kevin Long, a Cano fan, said of Pedroia: "He might get the best out of his abilities of anyone in baseball. Whatever is in his tank, he gets the most out of it." 
  Long feels Cano's concentration is improving. That has manifested on defense this year where Long called him "impeccable." Ultimate Zone Rating (UZR) has Pedroia as the majors' best defensive second baseman and Cano as a negative player. I just don't buy it for Cano. He has eliminated the botched routine play while remaining brilliant going to his right and turning double plays. 



  On offense, however, Cano's discipline remains a problem. He is batting .203 (29-for-143) with runners in scoring position and .330 (123-for-373) otherwise. Pedroia is hitting .330 with runners in scoring position. Still he had fewer homers (18-10), extra-base hits (54-47) and RBIs (61-53) than Cano. Pedroia, though, had drawn 31 more walks (54-23). He also looks the underdog at 5-9 and prematurely bald. What is forgotten is Pedroia was talented enough to be a second-round pick (2004) pick. Still, it is hard to argue a substance edge over Cano. 



  And Cano, at the least, knows where he needs to narrow the gap: "You never stop learning baseball," he said. "And, yes, I am trying to be focused all the time."
_joel.sherman@nypost.com_


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 23, 2009)

_August 23, 2009_ --  BOSTON -- Just about the only downside for the Yankees in Friday night's blowout of the Red Sox was how much it was reminiscent of their Game 3 victory in the 2004 ALCS. 

 The Yankees won that contest 19-8 at Fenway, Hideki Matsui hit two homers and the Yanks took a three-games-to-none lead. At that moment, the Yanks appeared more likely to join a Broadway chorus line en masse than fail to reach the World Series. Their magic number was one with four games to play. But they never did get that victory, and no one ever Cursed again. 
  Well on Friday night, the Yankees hit everything except that low-hanging scoreboard in the new Cowboys stadium. There were moments at Fenway you were sure they might reach the short porch in right in The Bronx. The Yankees won 20-11 behind two homers from Matsui. 
  They entered yesterday leading the Red Sox by 7½ games with one-quarter of the season left. For the record, their magic number was 34. But the most important magic -- it seemed -- was percolating in the Yankees clubhouse. The team's confidence was peaking. They have a cresting sense that they are a special group. 
  Of course that is exactly how it felt in the visiting clubhouse at Fenway after the game of Oct. 16, 2004. The Yankees were soaring, the Red Sox were reeling. The World Series felt inevitable for the Yanks, and so did the continuing domination of Boston.Five Yankees remain from the worst collapse in postseason history (Matsui, Alex Rodriguez, Derek Jeter, Jorge Posada and Mariano Rivera). So this is a clubhouse that should know you don't pour champagne prematurely. 
  After all, blowing a three-games-to-none lead in the postseason is unique. But since 1900, eight teams that trailed by 7½ games or more after the 121-game mark have gone on to finish first, including the 1978 Yankees. 
  And the lead is now 6½. Maybe that means nothing. It is still a commanding lead this late in the year. The Yanks have CC Sabathia on the mound tonight with a chance to win yet another series -- albeit the Yankees ace will have to contend with Red Sox ace Josh Beckett. The Yankees are still the majors' hottest team. 
  Yet a 14-1 Red Sox rout yesterday provides pause to all the celebrating. Joe Girardi had said after the Yankees' four-game sweep of Boston in the Bronx earlier this month gave them a 6½-game lead that the division race would go to the wire. He said the same after yesterday's debacle, though the lead was still 6½ and 13 more games had come off the schedule. 
  Girardi is cautious by nature. However, he also knows the Yanks still have a West Coast trip left, the Red Sox have a soft close to their schedule, and Boston is expecting Tim Wakefield to return to its rotation next week, Daisuke Matsuzaka perhaps sometime in September, and just might have Billy Wagner pitching in set-up relief soon. 
  "I don't think any of our players have thought this thing was locked up," Girardi said. "That is a good team across the way. I expect both teams to play to a high level the rest of the way." 
  Maybe what made 14-1 feel particularly bad was the way A.J. Burnett pitched. He was beat up at Fenway for a third straight time as a Yankee. His wandering concentration enabled the Red Sox to end a five-game losing streak to the Yanks and assure no worse than a tie in a season series that Boston now leads 9-5. 
  The Red Sox are 70-52 overall, the same record they had after 122 games in 2004. They wound up as the wild card then and very well may again. Either way the lesson should not fade for these Yankees that when it comes to Boston, down is not out.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 23, 2009)

*Papelbon: Red Sox don't need Wagner's help*


  Billy Wagner is willing to waive his no-trade clause to join the Red Sox, but a pair of potential teammates don't seem thrilled with the idea.


  Red Sox closer Jonathan Papelbon questioned whether or not Wagner would be able to help Boston in the stretch drive after missing most of the season. 
  "What has he done? Has he pitched this year?" Jonathan Papelbon told WEEI.com. "Is he ready to pitch or is he not? ... I think our bullpen is good where we're at right now. Don't get me wrong. But I guess you could always make it better. It's kind of like the [Eric] Gagne thing, I guess."
                      Wagner pitched for the first time this season on Thursday -- retiring the Braves 1-2-3, while striking out two. But Papelbon's comparison to Gagne was not meant as a compliment. The Red Sox traded for Gagne late in 2007 and he bombed in Boston compiling a 6.75 ERA in 20 appearances.


  Manny Delcarmen, Papelbon's setup man, agreed with the team's closer.
  "We loved Gagne coming over here, just the stuff that he had, but it was an awkward situation this late in the season," Delcarmen said. "I think our bullpen is fine right now. It is what it is. If [Wagner] comes and helps us win, that's what we want. But sometimes, shaking things up this late might work out different. We'll see what happens." 
  -- Justin Terranova


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 23, 2009)

God dammit, Papelbon, SHUT THE FUCK UP.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 24, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> God dammit, Papelbon, SHUT THE FUCK UP.



He didn't get a chance to pitch against NY, so he had to get into the limelight somehow.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 24, 2009)

And it did my heart good to see Beckett get Smoltzed by the Yankees.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 24, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> And it did my heart good to see Beckett get Smoltzed by the Yankees.


I honestly thought he would have won this game...5 homers. Wow.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 24, 2009)

Burnett getting outpitched by the rookie was a disappointment.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 24, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Burnett getting outpitched by the rookie was a disappointment.


yeah, I really thought we had a chance there.
The guy has unbelievable stuff. They keep saying he can't work with Posada but when he pitched brilliantly against Boston it was with Posada.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 24, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> The schedule makers as a whole.  Every year, the way it's done seems silly.


They gave Boston a soft schedule to end the season.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 24, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> They gave Boston a soft schedule to end the season.



It's not _that_ soft.
8 vs Chicago
6 vs Tampa
3 vs LA
3 vs NY

Somewhat easier:
6 vs Toronto

Gimmes:
5 vs Bal
4 vs KC


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 25, 2009)

Boy that Jose Contreras third inning last night was both awesome yet terribly painful to watch.  

Gonzalez:  Single
Ellsbury:  Fly out
Pedroia:  Pop out

(ok, two outs now with man on first)

Martinez:  Walk
Youkilis:  Hit by pitch
Ortiz:  Reaches on Contreras error, Gonzales scores
Bay:  Walk, Martinez scores
Contreras wild pitch scores Youkilis
Lowell:  3 run HR
Pitching change


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 25, 2009)

Who won?

He's a former Yankee with a great arm but screwed up head.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 25, 2009)

Sox won 12-8.  Clay Buchholz got knocked around again.  Good thing the Sox held onto that guy at the trade deadline.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 26, 2009)

Red Sox are unbeaten since acquiring Billy Wagner.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 26, 2009)

He's made quite a difference in their bullpen.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 27, 2009)

Hard to believe that as much as Ortiz has struggled this year, he's actually on pace for 30 HR and 100 RBI.  That's a pretty good "bad year."


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 27, 2009)

He has been better since he found a new steroid supplier.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 27, 2009)

I wish he would have found one sooner.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 27, 2009)

He needs to share his new source with Manny now.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 27, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> Sox won 12-8.  Clay Buchholz got knocked around again.  Good thing the Sox held onto that guy at the trade deadline.



Buchholz has been pretty solid over his last 4-5 starts.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 27, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Buchholz has been pretty solid over his last 4-5 starts.



In 2 of list last 5 starts he hasn't gotten past the 5th inning.

Clay Buchholz Game Log - ESPN

The three starts in between though....yes, much better.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 27, 2009)

He looked awesome against the Jays.... though that ain't saying much


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 27, 2009)

Brad Penny asked for and was granted his release with the corresponding roster move being the addition of Billy Wagner to the bullpen.



> Veteran right-hander Brad Penny requested and received his release tonight in a move that clears a roster spot for reliever Billy Wagner and gives Penny time to join a new team before postseason rosters are set.
> 
> “I asked for my release and I got it,” Penny said.
> 
> ...





> I had some bad breaks and made some bad pitches,” he said. “But I’m healthy, and that’s what I’m happy about. This isn’t last year, when I was hurt. If that had been the case, I’d be upset.
> 
> “All in all I had a great time here. My shoulder is healthy and I’m glad I came here. It was a blessing.”



Class act.

Is there really a doubt in anybody's mind that he'll go back to a National League contender (my guess = Colorado) and be successful?


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 27, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> In 2 of list last 5 starts he hasn't gotten past the 5th inning.
> 
> Clay Buchholz Game Log - ESPN
> 
> The three starts in between though....yes, much better.



I should have expanded.

In his last four starts, he's been pretty darn good.

Fundamentally in his most recent start the other night against the White Sox, he pitched alright.  It was one of the better 7-run outings you can have and was two mistakes away from it being a two run/5+ inning performance.

I'm more on his side now than I have been in the past because every Red Sox fan and their mother continues to rag on the guy from pitch to pitch and start to start and it isn't fair.

Yes, he's 25 and should be more of the pitcher he was projected to be but sometimes players take longer to find their niche than others and I full on believe that's the case with Clay.

Trading him and a plethora of others for Roy Halladay wasn't the right deal to make and to be honest, the Jays will most likely fire J.P. Ricciardi (somewhat) as a result.

The Red Sox are good enough to make the playoffs and while it would be hard rationalizing developing his repertoire in the Majors in the midst of a playoff hunt, they don't have any other options.  Buchholz (and Tazawa for that matter) are better options than both Smoltz and Penny who simply didn't have what it takes to be successful in the AL East.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 27, 2009)

Part of the "problem" with Buchholz is that he threw that no-hitter, and since then everyone seems to think he should be an ace.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 27, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Part of the "problem" with Buchholz is that he threw that no-hitter, and since then everyone seems to think he should be an ace.



He's been projected as a #1 or 2 starter since the day he was drafted.  That's why everyone thinks he should be an ace.  Though, most Red Sox fans understand that he is still developing.  Very few pitchers develop into an ace after only a few ML seasons.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 27, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> They gave Boston a soft schedule to end the season.



There are arguments to be made about every teams schedule.

Having a warm weather team play in the middle of winter in Boston or New York is just dumb.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 27, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Brad Penny asked for and was granted his release with the corresponding roster move being the addition of Billy Wagner to the bullpen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow...the Mets could use a pitcher.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 27, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Wow...the Mets could use a pitcher.



Keyword being "contender."


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 27, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Keyword being "contender."


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 2, 2009)

Tough loss for the Rays last night.  They really needed to sweep Boston to put a dent in that Wild Card lead.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 3, 2009)

So Brad Penny throws eight shutout innings last night.  

Further proof that the NL sucks.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 3, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing.  First Smoltz, now Penny.  Sort of puts a damper on Cliff Lee's recent performances for Philly.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 3, 2009)

The NL is a weaker league.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 3, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> The NL is a weaker league.



Cue Malley.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 14, 2009)

The Sox are really starting to come together.  The additions of Clay Buchholz to the rotation, Billy Wagner to the bullpen, and Victor Martinez to the middle of the lineup have been huge, plus Josh Beckett seems to be getting his crap back together.  That was wasn't just a sweep of Tampa...it was completely one sided.

Hold on to your pants: With good pitching, Red Sox getting ready to roll - Red Sox Monster


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 15, 2009)

How's Billy been doing in the pen?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 15, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> How's Billy been doing in the pen?



Freaking ROCK SOLID!  Averaging like two strikeouts per inning.  I know his goal in coming to Boston was to up his free agent value, and he is doing that.  Complete 180 from the disaster that was Eric "ROID" Gagne.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 15, 2009)

He was good in NY.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 15, 2009)

It's funny, when Gagne would come into a game, we'd be like "Oh shit, here we go.."  But with Wagner, it's like "COOL...inning over."


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 16, 2009)

Nice return for Dice-k!

Dice-K OK again for Red Sox in 4-1 win over Angels - MLB - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 16, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> Nice return for Dice-k!



I'm not happy about this.  If he continues to pitch like last night, along with Beckett and Lester, the Sox will be a serious threat in the playoffs.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 16, 2009)

Don't forget about Clay Buchholz.  He's arguably been their best starter over the last few weeks.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 16, 2009)

He's pitched well recently, but I think LAs running game may get him rattled.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 16, 2009)

Buchholz is a stud.

The Red Sox win the World Series this year.  Carve it in... sand.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 16, 2009)

At low tide.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 16, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> At low tide.



Ha!  That was good.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 16, 2009)

Why don't they just fold and call it a season!!!!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 17, 2009)

Boy, the Sox were handed a gift win last night.  We'll take it.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 17, 2009)

How much did those umps cost..... I mean seriously  hahah


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 17, 2009)

It was pretty bad.  I'd be fuming if I were an Angels fan.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 17, 2009)

It was embarrassingly bad.

MLB should be doing an investigation with how bad those calls were.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 17, 2009)

That's they won the past World Series.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 17, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> That's they won the past World Series.



EnGRisH.?


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 18, 2009)

I don't think Green went around, regardless of his reaction.

The ball four pitch painted the black and was a strike according to the "K" zone but that pitch was being called a ball all game.

The Angels should stop complaining about the umpires and instead complain about Juan Rivera not hustling for that ball which would have brought the game into extras.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 18, 2009)

Shut it homer boy.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 20, 2009)

I almost feel bad for the Orioles.  The game was 3-3 in the sixth last night, and I told my wife "Don't worry...the Sox will score 10."


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 21, 2009)

So the Sox have 89 wins right now with 14 to play.  The schedule the rest of the way looks like this:

4 at KC
3 at NYY
3 vs Toronto
4 vs Cleveland

So they need to go 11-3 to reach 100 wins.  That's doable.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 22, 2009)

Hell of a loss last night.  How the hell do you blow a six run lead to the Royals?   

Now tonight it's Paul Byrd vs Zack Greinke.  There's another loss.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 22, 2009)

A couple of Red Sox losses to KC would be great for NY since the Yankees seem to have left their offense on the east coast.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 22, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> Hell of a loss last night.  How the hell do you blow a six run lead to the Royals?
> 
> Now tonight it's Paul Byrd vs Zack Greinke.  There's another loss.





> Boston Red Sox vs. Kansas City Royals - Live MLB GameTrax - FOX Sports on MSN
> 
> *BoSox blow 6-run lead, hurt chances in East*
> Kansas City's September stalwarts are at it again. A year ago, after flopping around all season, *the Royals rolled through September on an 18-8 tear*. Monday night they wiped out leads of 6-0 and 8-2 and emerged 12-9 winners over the powerful Boston Red Sox and improved to *11-3 since Sept. 7*. On that date, they were 34 games under .500. "We're just playing better baseball," said Billy Butler, who had two doubles and two RBIs and helped key a six-run sixth inning.



That's an odd stat.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 22, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> A couple of Red Sox losses to KC would be great for NY since the Yankees seem to have left their offense on the east coast.



I knew they were going to lose, I don't know if they get laid in CA or is it jet lag but they just can't beat the Angels.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 22, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Shut it homer boy.



I know your team became unwatchable (outside of Halladay starts) in May but you might want to actually watch the game instead of watching highlites on ESPN and forming an erroneous thought.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 22, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> Hell of a loss last night.  How the hell do you blow a six run lead to the Royals?
> 
> Now tonight it's Paul Byrd vs Zack Greinke.  There's another loss.



Francona continues to manage as if the division has already been decided.

Winning last night after the Yankee loss would have made for a very interesting weekend.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 22, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> That's an odd stat.



I can't wait for the 2010 prediction thread


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 22, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> I can't wait for the 2010 prediction thread


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 22, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> I know your team became unwatchable (outside of Halladay starts) in May but you might want to actually watch the game instead of watching highlites on ESPN and forming an erroneous thought.


Oh snap!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 23, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> Now tonight it's Paul Byrd vs Zack Greinke.  There's another loss.



Good call, IAB.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 23, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> I know your team became unwatchable (outside of Halladay starts) in May but you might want to actually watch the game instead of watching highlites on ESPN and forming an erroneous thought.




I will have you know my team became unwatchable circa 1994

Oh and fyi we don't have ESPN in the good country.  We have real sports shows with hockey highlights.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 25, 2009)

Hope Lester is OK, that was a shot to his knee.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 25, 2009)

That's not good.  That looked ugly.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 25, 2009)

Hit him on the Quad. Nothing broken.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 26, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Hit him on the Quad. Nothing broken.



Having just gone through knee surgery, it was still hard for me to watch.

He's got two weeks to rest now.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 29, 2009)

Soxmuscle was last seen here weeping while pulling out a wad of 25 singles.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 29, 2009)

min0 lee said:


>



Not anymore, since he spends most of his time riding the bench these days.

America runs on Victor Martinez now.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 29, 2009)

Baboon? 
Covering up your man boobs with Bosox stickers will not make you any more manly.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 29, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> Not anymore, since he spends most of his time riding the bench these days.
> 
> America runs on Victor Martinez now.



Don't think the Angels aren't noticing this.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 29, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Don't think the Angels aren't noticing this.



Oh yeah, the Yankees went ran like crazy on the with A-Rod doing the most damage to V-Tek, no love lost there.

Can you imagine the Angels who run more. Not pretty.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 30, 2009)

With the way the Blue Jays are kicking the crap out of the Red Sox, it takes some of the luster off of the Yankees' weekend sweep.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 30, 2009)

And today IAB is profusely thanking the Angels.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 30, 2009)

Way for the Sox to back into the playoffs....five game losing streak, then they feel a typical alcohol-drenched celebration is appropriate?  :nonono:

Speaking of which, am I the only one who thinks all the baseball clubhouse celebrations are freaking lame and stupid?  They celebrate clinching a playoff spot, winning the division, winning the Wild Card round, wining the LCS, and winning the World Series?  You don't see NFL, NBA and NHL teams celebrating all these little playoff victories.  Enough with the champagne showers.  Act like you've been there before and are not satisfied.  Save it for winning the championship.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 30, 2009)

I can understand the celebration if a perennial loser like the Royals or Blue Jays won a division title.  They don't get many chances to celebrate, so it would be understandable if they went wild.  

But the Yankees clinching the AL east?    Ditto for the Red Sox making the playoffs.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 30, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> I can understand the celebration if a perennial loser like the Royals or Blue Jays won a division title.  They don't get many chances to celebrate, so it would be understandable if they went wild.
> 
> But the Yankees clinching the AL east?    Ditto for the Red Sox making the playoffs.




Ouch that was Harsh..  being categorized in the same breath as the Royals.

The Jays have a rich history of winning.  It was after the strike of 1994 and the ridiculous increase of salaries, that all but killed the Jays ability to compete in a division with the 2 richest teams.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 30, 2009)

Was the papelbon dinging of Lind intentional?

already hit 3 Jacks.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 30, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> I can understand the celebration if a perennial loser like the Royals or Blue Jays won a division title.  They don't get many chances to celebrate, so it would be understandable if they went wild.



I think the celebrations are dumb regardless of the team.  Baseball is the only sport that has champagne celebrations just for making the postseason.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 30, 2009)

Jeter did say the same but the rest of his teammates wanted a celebration.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 30, 2009)

Francona said he's not concerned with wins anymore since he's already in the wildcard


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 1, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Was the papelbon dinging of Lind intentional?



Probably.  I hope so.  Who does Lind think he is hitting three homers off the Red Sox?  The Blue Jays players need to understand their place in the AL East hierarchy.  They are only there to provide the Sox and Yanks with easy wins.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 1, 2009)

Halladay got back at Big Papi 

Jays never provide easy wins.  Especially to a team that has a lot to worry about entering the playoffs.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm not worried.  I know the Sox are losing to Anaheim of Los Angeles.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 1, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> I'm not worried.  I know the Sox are losing to Anaheim of Los Angeles.


Why would you say that? 
Is it the running game that will do them in?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 2, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Why would you say that?
> Is it the running game that will do them in?



Anaheim has a deeper pitching staff.  Plus, I've got to think that eventually the Angels have got to beat the Sox in a playoff series, right?


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 2, 2009)

And the red sox  have chosen a horrible time to look like shit.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 2, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> And the red sox  have chosen a horrible time to look like shit.



That's true but the recent skid doesn't really concern me.  

Doesn't really matter what happens in this series anyway because nobody is beating the Yankees this year, though I hope I am wrong, though I won't be.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 2, 2009)

The way the Jays lit up your starters should be concerning.  Very concerning, this close to the show.

Yes the Yanks are disgusting.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 2, 2009)

Overlooked in all the excitement of the Red Sox finally getting the wild card spot as Texas choked big time is the fact that the Red Sox and Yankees split the season series, each team winning 9 games.  This marks the first time in MLB history that a team started the season 8-0 against one team and failed to win the season's series.    Way to go Red Sox


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 2, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> Anaheim has a deeper pitching staff.  Plus, I've got to think that eventually the Angels have got to beat the Sox in a playoff series, right?


I really didn't get a good look at their pitching.




IainDaniel said:


> And the red sox  have chosen a horrible time to look like shit.


They know what they are doing, I am sure they will go into gear when the games begin to matter.



I Are Baboon said:


> That's true but the recent skid doesn't really concern me.
> 
> Doesn't really matter what happens in this series anyway because nobody is beating the Yankees this year, though I hope I am wrong, though I won't be.


Soxmuscle is no longer your face book friend after that comment.




IainDaniel said:


> The way the Jays lit up your starters should be concerning.  Very concerning, this close to the show.
> 
> Yes the Yanks are disgusting.



You mean delicious.




Triple Threat said:


> Overlooked in all the excitement of the Red Sox finally getting the wild card spot as Texas choked big time is the fact that the Red Sox and Yankees split the season series, each team winning 9 games.  This marks the first time in MLB history that a team started the season 8-0 against one team and failed to win the season's series.    Way to go Red Sox



We spotted them 8 games, they had a their chance but blew it.

I'm really sad for the Rangers...they were pretty good for a while.
No excuse not to be able to catch up to Boston. Now the Twins are making it very interesting.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 2, 2009)

Yanks fans have to hope Detroit gets pushed to Sunday by the Twins, that way Detroit has to burn a Verlander start.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 2, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Soxmuscle is no longer your face book friend after that comment.



I'm part of that doom-and-gloom Red Sox generation(s).  Some habits are hard to break.


----------



## Double D (Oct 11, 2009)

Looks like the Cards and Sox are both in the same boat this year! Pretty awesome huh?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 11, 2009)

Not to put Boston down but right now I would have prefered the Boston have won instead of the Angels.
The Angels are pretty solid.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 12, 2009)

The sox shit the bed 3 weeks ago.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 12, 2009)

It's time to dismantle this team, Epstien should be fired, Release V-Tech and Big Papi. Send Paps to the minors......


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 12, 2009)

All kidding aside I really thought they would play better, too many players with slumps at different times, aging players, Paps blowing leads...he has a habit of letting batters get on base, how long before he can't rescue himself from his own mistakes.
They need a good defensive catcher...


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 12, 2009)

Now you have other teams who are getting stronger and stronger. 
Tampa will be there, the Rangers really impressed me and hopefully the Jays will improve now that they have rid themselves of that GM.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 12, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> All kidding aside I really thought they would play better, too many players with slumps at different times, aging players, Paps blowing leads...he has a habit of letting batters get on base, how long before he can't rescue himself from his own mistakes.
> They need a good defensive catcher...




I don't get what the big deal is with papelbon.... I said this months ago.  This guy is not that great of a closer.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 12, 2009)

He's OK, he isn't as great as he thinks he is but he's ok.



> BOSTON -- He had been perfect in the postseason, or as perfect as one can be, with an 0.00 ERA over 26 innings. But Jonathan Papelbon -- one of the game's best closers and the Red Sox's franchise leader with 151 career saves -- walked off the Fenway Park mound Sunday to a chorus of boos.   "Why would you boo one of the best closers in the game?" the Angels' Torii Hunter asked. "Booing Papelbon was not the right thing to do. I've got so much respect for him and I think he's one of the best closers in the game. That's terrible, actually."  Papelbon walked off the mound after Vladimir Guerrero -- with two outs, the bases loaded, and the Red Sox clinging to a 6-5 lead -- hit a sinking liner to center field, driving in two runs. The Angels went on to win 7-6, shocking the crowd at Fenway and ending Boston's season with a three-game division series sweep.      *Ninth-Inning Meltdown*
> 
> Entering Sunday's game, Red Sox closer Jonathan Papelbon had not given up a run in 26 postseason innings. But on Sunday he allowed two inherited runners to score in the eighth, then gave up three runs with two outs in the ninth. How it all went wrong in the ninth:
> 
> ...


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 12, 2009)

The Phillies need a closer.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 12, 2009)

Francona....you walked Tori to load the bases to pitch to Vlad...


----------



## Jodi (Oct 12, 2009)

What a depressing lose   I feel bad for Pap though.


----------



## Double D (Oct 12, 2009)

With fans like that, why wouldnt people want to play in St.Louis?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 12, 2009)

That's one player I nor others feel bad for, even if he pitched for our teams we would feel the same.
The guy doesn't know how to shut his trap up.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 12, 2009)

I've always like him.  He's over the top but a true spirit to the team.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 12, 2009)

Malley said:


> Looks like the Cards and Sox are both in the same boat this year!



Yeah, the Titanic.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 12, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Yeah, the Titanic.



Ouch, now that was cruel....yet so satisfying.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 12, 2009)

Be nice!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 12, 2009)

calalily1972 said:


> Be nice!



Hey, I was rooting for Boston.  








  :bounce:   :bounce:   :bounce:










Because I really wanted the Yankees to beat the crap out of Boston again.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 12, 2009)

*A little something to put a smile on the Bosox fans*

*Four baseball fans - a Cubs fan, a          Cardinals fan, a Red Sox fan, and a Yankees fan - are climbing a          mountain and arguing about who loves his team more. 

 The Cubs fan insists he is the most loyal. "This is for the Cubs!" he yells, and jumps off the side of the mountain. 

 Not to be outdone, the Cardinals fan shouts, "This is for the   Cardinals!" and throws himself off the mountain. 

 The Red Sox fan is next to profess his love for his team. He yells,   "This is for everyone!" and pushes the Yankees fan off. *


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 12, 2009)

A father and son are outside  		Fenway Park, and the young son is asking his father to buy him a  		"Yankees Suck" T-shirt. The father hesitates, but finally tells his son,  		"You can have the shirt if you promise never to say that word." 

		"That's right," says the T-shirt vendor, wanting to make the sale.  		"'Suck' isn't a very nice word." 

		"No," replies the father. "I meant the word 'Yankees'."


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 12, 2009)

Three baseball fans were on their          way to a game when one noticed a foot sticking out of the bushes by the          side of the road. They stopped and discovered a nude female dead drunk.          Out of respect, the Cubs fan took off his cap and placed it over her          right breast. The Red Sox fan took off his cap and placed it over her          left breast. Following their lead, the Yankee fan took off his cap and          placed it over her crotch.

        The police were called and when the officer arrived, he conducted his          inspection. First, he lifted up the Cubs cap, replaced it, and wrote          down some notes. Next, he lifted the Sox cap, replaced it, and wrote          down some more notes. The officer then lifted the Yankees cap, replaced          it, then lifted it again, replaced it, lifted it a third time, and          replaced it one last time.

        The Yankee fan was getting upset and finally asked, "What are you, a          pervert or something? Why do you keep lifting and looking, lifting and          looking?"

        Well," said the officer. "I am simply surprised. Normally when I look          under a Yankees hat, I find an asshole."


----------



## Double D (Oct 12, 2009)

Gotta love those poor Cubbies.....


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 12, 2009)

I am currently on vacation in Maine and missed the last two games.

I've eaten Maine lobster stuffed with crab, had two lobster rolls with a cask conditioned IPA, spent $100 at the Allagash brewery, and mountain biked for four hours Saturday.  So fuck the Red Sox.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 12, 2009)

My condolences.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 13, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> I am currently on vacation in Maine and missed the last two games.
> 
> I've eaten Maine lobster stuffed with crab, had two lobster rolls with a cask conditioned IPA, spent $100 at the Allagash brewery, and mountain biked for four hours Saturday.  So fuck the Red Sox.



You had a better time than you would have had sitting in front of the TV watching the games.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 13, 2009)

Hey, min0, whose side are you on?


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 13, 2009)

A NY cabbie was a die-hard Yankees fan and he truly hated the Red Sox and all their fans.  Whenever he was driving, if he saw anyone wearing a Red Sox hat or shirt, he would drive right towards them, swerving away at the last moment, trying to scare the shit out of them.

One day a rabbi got into the cab and as they were driving, the cabbie saw a man with a Red Sox hat.  Instinctively he veered right at the man, but then remembering who he had in the back seat, he turned away sharply.  The cabbie heard a thud, but when he checked the rear view mirror, he couldn't tell what the noise was.

"I'm sorry, rabbi, I almost hit that Red Sox fan" said the cabbie.

"You missed him" replied the rabbi, "but don't worry.  I got him with the door on my side."


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 13, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Hey, min0, whose side are you on?



I know but it looks like they are in for another 80+ plus years of misery....I feel bad dancing on their graves. 



Triple Threat said:


> A NY cabbie was a die-hard Yankees fan and he truly hated the Red Sox and all their fans.  Whenever he was driving, if he saw anyone wearing a Red Sox hat or shirt, he would drive right towards them, swerving away at the last moment, trying to scare the shit out of them.
> 
> One day a rabbi got into the cab and as they were driving, the cabbie saw a man with a Red Sox hat.  Instinctively he veered right at the man, but then remembering who he had in the back seat, he turned away sharply.  The cabbie heard a thud, but when he checked the rear view mirror, he couldn't tell what the noise was.
> 
> ...


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 13, 2009)

Dustin Pedroia blames early playoff exit on Fenway Park's grounds crew.



> BOSTON -- If Boston had won on Sunday, the way Dustin Pedroia turned a double play in the sixth inning would have been a highlight.
> Instead, the double play that Pedroia could not make in the eighth became an issue. And Pedroia took a couple swipes at the grounds crew because of it.
> In the eighth inning, with runners on first and second, and one out, the slow-footed Kendry Morales hit a hard grounder toward the hole between first and second.
> Pedroia hustled to his left, but the ball bounced up on him. He could only knock it down and throw Morales out at first. Both runners then scored on Juan Rivera's single.
> ...



He was also peeved the Angels were allowed to fly in their own infield on defense, I also thought that was unfair.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow.... what a douchebag response.


----------



## Double D (Oct 13, 2009)

That blows my mind. Try playing on dirt infields like me and damn near everyone in America always had to. What a baby.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 13, 2009)

He has always seemed kinda cunty to me.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 13, 2009)

The one thing I noticed about him is his tendency to flop all over the field, even while he's batting.

Maybe he should look at his .167 BA and take some responsibility for the loss.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 13, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> You had a better time than you would have had sitting in front of the TV watching the games.



Well, I _was_ kind of pissing off the wife asking for her Blackberry so I could check the scores.  

I have not really read up on things this week so I can't really comment on the "aftermath."  I really didn't expect the Sox to beat the Angels though, so I am really not too pissed off about the loss.  I still say there is no stopping the Yankees.  

Still lots of proud Sox fans walking around Portland, Maine sporting the gear!  

I ate so much lobster the past four days that I am surprised I haven't crapped a lobster claw.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 13, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> I really didn't expect the Sox to beat the Angels though, so I am really not too pissed off about the loss.  I still say there is no stopping the Yankees.


I thought at first they had a comeback in them but too many guys went cold.

I don't know, the Angels seem to beat them during the playoffs. I just hope Joe doesn't go crazy trying to out smart Scioscia, allegedly he's the best manager out there.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 19, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> the Red Sox are just so clearly the superior organization to the Yankees, it's not even funny.
> 
> look at the lack of depth that that team has while the Red Sox are able to rest guys here, trot out somebody there, etc.
> 
> ...


 Too bad the Angels didn't let them prove it.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 19, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Too bad the Angels didn't let them prove it.



min0, are you kicking a Red Sox fan when he's down? 











  Keep up the good work!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 19, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> min0, are you kicking a Red Sox fan when he's down?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well he was so outspoken, figured he could explain what happened.

He is actually our good luck charm, every thing he said went the oppsite.

Jeter will suck as a lead off hitter. *Wrong.*
Ortiz will be an MVP. *Wrong.
*Jeter sucks at defense. *Wrong.
*The red sox are superior. *Wrong. 
*plenty more to list.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 19, 2009)

You just wait 'til next year.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 20, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> You just wait 'til next year.



Yeah I keep hoping for next year as well


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 20, 2009)

This was my dinner the night the Sox got eliminated.  That's crab meat on the lobster.






This was lunch the next day.  Two lobster rolls with homemade potato chips and a cask IPA.





And this was more beer I had while missing the games on TV.  "Seasonal sampler."  Tripel, dubbel, nitro oatmeal stout, barleywine, white ale, imperial porter.  The barelywine was the best of the bunch.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 20, 2009)

Oh I can't wait to go back to NE tomorrow!!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 22, 2009)

*Postseason traumatic stress disorder*



> When the *Red Sox* swept the *Yankees* in early June to bring their season record against the Bronx Bombers to 8-0, even the most realistic Sox fan had visions of the team rolling through the postseason to claim its third World Series title of the decade. But now that Boston has been swept from the playoffs by the Angels, sports psychologists estimate that up to 82 percent of Red Sox Nation may be suffering from ... Postseason Traumatic Stress Disorder (PTSD).
> 
> 
> *SYMPTOMS INCLUDE:*
> ...


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 22, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> When the *Red Sox* swept the *Yankees* in early June to bring their season record against the Bronx Bombers to 8-0, even the most realistic Sox fan had visions of the team rolling through the postseason to claim its third World Series title of the decade.



Righto....



I Are Baboon said:


> Meh, that 0-6 against Boston is making me itchy.  These two teams pretty much always play to a tie (or close to it) in the season series, so the longer the Sox keep beating them, the more likely it is the Yankees will win the games that _really_ count (like, pennant race or playoffs).


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 24, 2009)

Show off.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 26, 2009)

- trade for Stephen Drew
- sign Matt Holliday
- trade Matsuzaka, Bowden, plus some of the other rumored prospects at the deadline in exchange for Felix Hernandez
- re-sign Alex Gonzalez, if willing to play a bench role
- re-sign Billy Wanger
- sign Rich Harden as rumored as the low risk, high reward player Theo has gone after the last few years
- I happen to think that this is the offseason that the Red Sox go out and pull the string on a catcher, perhaps trading for one such as Saltalamacchia or Taylor Teagarden from Texas.

c - Victor Martinez, Saltalamacchia/Teagarden
1b - Youkilis, Martinez, Kotchman
2b - Pedroia, Lowrie
ss - Stephen Drew, Gonzalez, Lowrie
3b - Lowell, Youkilis, Lowrie
lf - Matt Holliday
cf - Ellsbury
rf - Drew
dh - Ortiz, Lowell

sp - Beckett, Lester, Hernandez, Buchholz, Harden, Wakefield

rp - Papelbon, Wagner, Okajima, Ramirez, etc.

With a line up possibly looking like...

Ellsbury
Pedroia
Martinez
Holliday
Drew
Youkilis
Ortiz
Lowell
S. Drew

that is a deep line up.

oh, to think irrationally while the Yankees celebrate...


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 20, 2009)

Bay Rejects Red Sox offer of 4yrs 60 mill. to test free agent market.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 20, 2009)

My guess is that it will take close to $20 million per year for at least 3 yrs to sign him.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 20, 2009)

That's not surprising.

I still think there's a good chance he comes back.

I'd set it probably at 75-25 right now in favor of him returning.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 20, 2009)

Ortiz already preparing for 2010 - Projo Sox Blog

Should I get the 2010 Prediction Contest started up early?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 20, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Ortiz already preparing for 2010 - Projo Sox Blog
> 
> Should I get the 2010 Prediction Contest started up early?



Please, please, please!


----------

